# Bikepark auf der Sophienhöhe in Jülich



## Mich0r (6. Juni 2012)

http://www.aachener-nachrichten.de/...phienhoehe-Paragliding-und-Mountainbiken.html

Endlich mal etwas Sinnvolles. Jetzt bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass das Projekt, das ja lt. Quelle von Privatinvestoren finanziert wird, auch tatsächlich auf die Beine gestellt wird. Wäre eine Bereicherung für die Region und eine sinnvolle Ausnutzung dieses riesigen Berges, der dort einfach nur traumhafte Bergabsport Bedingungen bietet. 

Falls es Neuigkeiten gibt oder jemand noch zusätzliche Infos auftreiben kann - immer her damit!

Edit: http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1338545191045.shtml


----------



## tommyOO (6. Juni 2012)

ja sauber,hoffe das gibt was.Gegen einen ruppigen Track hätte ich nichts.Viel Auswahl hat man hier bisher eh nicht .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (6. Juni 2012)

Super gut.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (6. Juni 2012)

Klingt sehr gut. Aber eher nach viel Theorie und leider ohne Investoren wenig Praxis. Aber wenn RWE sein okay für so ein Vorhaben gibt kann man vielleicht versuchen die Anfänge in Eigenleistung zu erbringen um mögliche Investoren anzulocken und zu zeigen, dass Bedarf vorhanden ist.

Allerdings denke ich, dass da einige sich zusammen tun müssten. Vielleicht die DIMB mit ins Boot holen.

Ich wäre für so ein Vorhaben dabei, da mir bzw uns sowas schon länger im Kopf rumschwirrt aber bisher immer ein Anfang gefehlt hat. Wird ja ein immenser bürokratischer Aufwand werden bevor die ersten schaufeln bewegt werden können.

Wer hätte denn Interesse sich dahinter zu klemmen?


----------



## okto007 (7. Juni 2012)

Ist auf jeden Fall ein super Angang für diese Region
Ich war heute direkt mal beim Bürgermeister und habe mich ein bisschen mehr aufklären lassen und dieses Projekt hat es in sich.

Falls ihr aus der Umgebung seit könntet ihr die Bürgerpräsentation am Montag um 18:30 in der Aula der Gesamtschule Niederzier verfolgen.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (7. Juni 2012)

Ich habe auf jedenfall vor zu der Versammlung zu kommen. Vielleicht kann man sich ja zusammentun und die belange der Mountainbiker vertreten.

Was hast du denn noch so erfahren?


----------



## HelmutK (7. Juni 2012)

Bei der angegebenen Investitionssumme von EUR 17 Mio. wird es selbst mit Fördermitteln schwer sein, dafür private Investoren zu finden. Ein attraktives Mountainbikeangebot für alle Biker von CC bis FR/DH kann man aber auch mit ganz wenig Geld auf die Beine, wenn Politik und Verwaltung das wollen und die lokale Bikeszene aller Fraktionen zusammen arbeitet. Dabei kann die DIMB dann auch beratend helfen und realisierbare Lösungen aufzeigen, z. B. Flowtrail Stromberg (Ottweiler, Wutach), Borderline Freiburg, Halde Norddeutschland in Neukirchen-Vluyin, etc. und aktuell

http://www.giessener-anzeiger.de/lokales/stadt-giessen/nachrichten/11950905.htm


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (7. Juni 2012)

Das ist genau meine Rede. Aber ich denke man sollte erstmal abwarten ob sich vielleicht doch Investoren finden.
Viel wichtiger finde ich es, dass wenn so etwas wirklich zustande kommt die lokale Bikeszene mit einzubeziehen.


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (7. Juni 2012)

Die 30 Kilo-Euro die 2 Landkreise und ein Milliardenkonzern Namens RWE da zusammengekratzt haben sind ziemlich wenig im Vergleich zu den 17 Mega-Euro die irgendwer investieren soll. Dass die Stadtkassen klamm sind ist klar, aber dass so ein Riesenkonzern (der Einfachheit mal angenommen die vollen 30000 kämen von RWE) weniger als ein Millionstel seines Jahresumsatzes für so ein Maßnahme ausgibt ist echt mager.
Hoffentlich findet sich jemand der der Chance nutzt.


----------



## okto007 (7. Juni 2012)

Also ich konnte ein Teil der Machbarkeitsstudie einsehen und somit auch ein Beispiel der Bikepark-Struktur.
Es wurde ein Slopestyle-, Downhill-,Freeride-,FlowCountry-Trail sowie ein Übungsparcour und 4x Strecke dargestellt.
Die Euphorie sollte dennoch klein gehalten werden, um Entäuschungen vorzubeugen ; es ist ja auch nur ein Beispiel.
Zum Thema Investor hat der Bürgermeister mir einen Bergbahn-Bauer aus Österreich genannt der stark interessiert zu sein scheint und ebenfalls an der Versammlung am Montag teilnehmen wird.


----------



## okto007 (7. Juni 2012)

Die lokale Bikeszene zu vertreten ist natürlich wichtig.
Nur gibt es gibt hier in der Gemeinde Niederzier keine wirkliche Bikeszene, deshalb wäre es auf jeden Fall angebracht Verstärkung mitzubringen oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raufaser (7. Juni 2012)

Dieses unsinnige Unterfangen würde das Ende von Ruhe und Erholung bedeuten. Weiterhin wäre es eine stete Belastung für Flora und Fauna.


----------



## GM210 (7. Juni 2012)

Haha, da hat sich jemand schnell angemeldet um mitreden zu können. 

So weit so gut, dann aber bitte auch ausführlicher argumentieren "Raufaser"!


----------



## Raufaser (7. Juni 2012)

Registriert seit Feb. 12, also 4 Monate vor dem Artikel in  Az, An, etc.
Visionär, oder? 

Das derartiges Unterfangen der dort vorherrschenden, in Teilen einzigartigen Tier- und Pflanzenwelt nicht zuträglich sein kann, ist selbsterklärend.
Wenn die Horden der Vergnügungssüchtigen einfallen ist es vorbei mit der Beschaulichkeit!


----------



## GM210 (8. Juni 2012)

Ok, mit Februar 2012 hast Du ich am Wickel ;-), aber Radfahrer bzw biker bist Du doch sicher nicht. 

Und was ist an der Tier und Pflanzenwelt dort einzigartig und in wie weit würde diese Zerstört werden? 

"Horden Vergnügungssüchtiger" wer oder was soll das sein? Ich habe eher das Gefühl, dass Du süchtig nach Deinem Vergnügen dort bist und Anderen ihr Vergnügen nicht zugestehst.


----------



## Raufaser (8. Juni 2012)

Es kann nicht sein was nicht sein darf, nicht wahr?

Auch hier muss ich dich leider desillusionieren, denn ich fahre dort regelmäßig.

Was hiesige Flora und Fauna auszeichnet kann man in Ansätzen in jedem RWE Flyer nachlesen, für vertiefende Informationen --> Suchmaschinen.

Die restlichen Fragen sind rhetorischer Natur, nehme ich an...


----------



## rockbumper (8. Juni 2012)

@ Raufaser

Na super, die Natur eines in den letzten dreißig Jahren Künstlich angefüllten Dreckhaufen ist schützenswert, also ist es besser wir Biker fahren illegal durch die Wälder weil es hier in der Region kein Angebot zur Ausübung unseres Hobby (Sport) gibt.
Und was die Bagger auf der anderen Seite des Dreckhaufen machen ist kein Einschnitt in die Natur oder was.
Also ist es deiner Meinung nach besser ins Bergische oder in die Eifel (Nationalpark) zu fahren um unser Hobby auszuüben oder noch besser wir leben alle nach deinen Idealen dann ist es doch gut, wer brauch schon Vielfalt unter Menschen wenn alle sein und denken können wie du.  

Denk mal drüber nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelmutK (8. Juni 2012)

Man kann auch natur- und umweltverträglich bauen und braucht dafür weder Millionen und noch nicht mal EUR 30.000, sondern nur viele Helfer und eine Politik, die mitzieht:

http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/flowtrails


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (8. Juni 2012)

okto007 schrieb:


> Die lokale Bikeszene zu vertreten ist natürlich wichtig.
> Nur gibt es gibt hier in der Gemeinde Niederzier keine wirkliche Bikeszene, deshalb wäre es auf jeden Fall angebracht Verstärkung mitzubringen oder so.



Wir kommen auf jedenfall, mind. zu zweit vielleicht zu viert. Habe es schon an einige weitergeleitet nur denke ich nicht, dass da nicht viele kommen werden. Leider sind in solchen Fällen viele zu faul und werden erst wach wenn z.B. die Sophienhöhe kurz vor der Sperrung für Mountainbiker steht.



> Das derartiges  Unterfangen der dort vorherrschenden, in Teilen einzigartigen Tier- und  Pflanzenwelt nicht zuträglich sein kann, ist selbsterklärend.
> Wenn die Horden der Vergnügungssüchtigen einfallen ist es vorbei mit der Beschaulichkeit!


Beachte doch, dass die Planungen sich auf den noch nicht rekultivierten Bereich "Höller Mühle" beziehen, wo noch keine Planzen und Tierwelt angesiedelt ist. Der jetzige Teil der Sophienhöhe soll unangetastet bleiben. Und wie rockdumper schon sagte, was die Bagger neben der Sophienhöhe machen ist ein weißgott höherer Eingriff in die Tier- & Pflanzenwelt.
Falls du öfter auf der Sophienhöhe unterwegs bist wirst du vielleicht auch bemerkt haben, dass einige Mountainbiker, Reiter und auch Fußgänger sehr oft abseits der offziellen Wege sich aufhalten was auch nicht so im Sinne der "einzigartigen" Tier- & Pflanzenwelt ist. Da ist es doch besser man schafft einen Raum ausserhalb der jetzigen Sophienhöhe, wo sich deine sogenannten Vergnügungssüchtigen aufhalten können ohne die angrenzenden Tiere, Pflanzen aber auch Wanderer, die Ruhe suchen, nicht zu beeinträchtigen.



> Man kann auch natur- und umweltverträglich bauen und braucht dafür weder  Millionen und noch nicht mal EUR 30.000, sondern nur viele Helfer und  eine Politik, die mitzieht:
> 
> http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/flowtrails



Ich bin ich voll und ganz deiner Meinung und sowas schwirrte mir schon immer im Kopf rum. Nur aus sicheren Quellen weiß ich, dass sowas auf der jetzt schon freigebenen Sophienhöhe wohl nicht so einfach zu bewerkstelligen ist. Da nun aber die noch nicht rekultivierte Fläche für so ein Projekt freigegeben wird, werde ich mir Montag den Plan mal auf der Versammlung anhören und anschließend mit diesen Informationen mal eine Mail an die DIMB schreiben. Vielleicht kann man dann wirklich wenn sich kein Investor findet trotzdem was auf die Beine stellen oder mit Hilfe der DIMB und vielen Helfern die Investitionssumme senken.


----------



## Raufaser (8. Juni 2012)

@rockbumper

Was ist das für ein Hobby, welches entweder illegal oder nur auf extra dafür eingerichteten Bereichen betrieben werden kann? 
Die Zerstörung durch die Bagger ist hier nicht Thema, vielmehr geht es um die kommerzielle Ausschlachtung der Natur für die Spassgesellschaft.
Wer mit den örtlichen Gegebenheiten unzufrieden ist, dem steht es, wie du richtig vermutest, frei sich in die Eifel oder sonstwo in die Region zu begeben. Es gibt genügend Möglichkeiten!

Bezüglich deiner  (etwas einfältigen) Schlussbemerkung:

Deine (dir suggerierte) Vielfalt geht mit einem steten Raubbau an der Natur einher und das nicht nur im Hinblick auf Bikeparks.

Darüber solltest du nachdenken!


@TaT-2-Junkie

Wie dir aus den Planungen sicher auch bekannt sein dürfte ist der Bikepark nicht die einzige "Attraktion" welche angedacht ist!
(Gipfelgastronomie und dann stampft man gerade ein (völlig überflüssiges) Jugendgästehaus aus dem Boden)
In der Summe führt das zu einem Publikumsstrom, welcher nicht auf den angedachten Teil beschränkt sein wird. 
Diese Art des "Tourismus" wird sich verheerend auf den restlichen Teil auswirken!


----------



## GM210 (8. Juni 2012)

Raufaser schrieb:


> Was hiesige Flora und Fauna auszeichnet kann man in Ansätzen in jedem RWE Flyer  nachlesen,.....



 Sorry, aber Du bist raus.


Das was ein Konzern wie RWE über den ganzen Planeten verteilt mit der Natur anstellt, können alle biker der Welt zusammen nicht an Schaden anrichten. Bei den Gewinnen die dieser Konzern erzielt sind die Anstrengungen zur Renaturierung bzw. zum Ausgleich verursachter Schäden einfach lächerlich und reine Augenwischerei.


----------



## Raufaser (8. Juni 2012)

Dessen bin ich mir bewusst.
Jedoch erschien mir deine Frage derart naiv, weswegen ich zunächst seichte Lektüre anführte.

Es ist egal, aus welcher Quelle man sich über die dort vorherrschende Natur informiert, Fakt ist, sie ist existent!


----------



## GM210 (8. Juni 2012)

Und sie wird auch noch weiter bestehen, wenn dort Menschen mit Sportgeräten ohne Emissionen und ohne Lärmentwicklung auf knapp 6,3cm breiten Reifen ihren Sport betreiben!

Radfahrer/Mountainbiker sind grundsätzlich naturliebende Menschen und keine Umweltrowdies! Das sollte mal in den Köpfen der Menschen ankommen. Überlege doch mal was flächenmäßig für einen Fußballverein oder einen Tennisverein an Natur platt gemacht werden muss. Und wieviel Wasser diese Vereine benötigen, um ihre Plätze zu betreiben. Da erhebt niemand die Stimme, weil es Sportarten sind die in der breiten Masse akzeptiert sind.


----------



## Jetpilot (8. Juni 2012)

> Was ist das für ein Hobby, welches entweder illegal oder nur auf extra dafür eingerichteten Bereichen betrieben werden kann?


Die Zeichnung eines rhetorischen Bildes über eine die Antwort implizierende Frage war schon immer Zweckmäßig, wenn es darum geht irgendeine Meinung zu bilden. Nun tue ich es dir gleich: Was sind das für Geschöpfe die entweder alte Menschen beim Fernsehen störend oder nur auf dafür vorgesehenen Plätzen ihrem Bewegungsdrang nachgehen dürfen und ihren Erzeugern ansonsten auch immerzu so viel Kummer bereiten? Na? Wovon ist hier wohl die rede?



> Die Zerstörung durch die Bagger ist hier nicht Thema, vielmehr geht es um die kommerzielle Ausschlachtung der Natur für die Spassgesellschaft.


...Sprach der Herr und aalte sich im Glanze seiner überlegenen Übersicht.
Beachtenswert ist, dass du gerade so tust als sei das etwas schlechtes, als wäre es unangebracht dass dort schaffenden Individuen einen Ausgleich für ihr sonst so tristes Dasein in Beruf und gesellschaftlicher Verantwortung zu bieten.



> Wer mit den örtlichen Gegebenheiten unzufrieden ist, dem steht es, wie du richtig vermutest, frei sich in die Eifel oder sonstwo in die Region zu begeben. Es gibt genügend Möglichkeiten!


Du siehst den Dorn im Auge deines Gegenüber, den Balken im eigenen aber siehst du nicht. Das gleiche stünde dir ebenfalls offen, wenn die Sophienhöhe deinen Ansprüchen an Beschaulichkeit nicht weiter genügen sollte (was ich selbstverständlich nicht hoffen möchte).



> Diese Art des "Tourismus" wird sich verheerend auf den restlichen Teil auswirken!


Aber aber, weswegen der Pesimismsus? RWE hat als Konzern eine menge Geld investiert um die Renaturierungsauflagen zu erfüllen, weswegen sollten sie riskieren, dies nicht weiterhin auch zu tun?
Ich frage mich gerade, weswegen diese kategorische Ablehung gegenüber dem Vorhaben sich wie ein roter Faden durch deine Beiträge zieht, zumahl deinem Auftreten hier eine gewisse Arroganz nicht abzusprechen ist?


----------



## Raufaser (8. Juni 2012)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> ...Sprach der Herr und aalte sich im Glanze seiner überlegenen Übersicht.
> Beachtenswert ist, dass du gerade so tust als sei das etwas schlechtes, als wäre es unangebracht dass dort schaffenden Individuen einen Ausgleich für ihr sonst so tristes Dasein in Beruf und gesellschaftlicher Verantwortung zu bieten.



Wessen Joch von andauernder Tristess geprägt ist, der sollte sich dessen entledigen.
Der Ausgleich kann bereits schon heute in allen Facetten  statt finden und das sogar im Einzugsgebiet. Einer weiteren Spassfabrik bedarf es nicht! 



Jetpilot schrieb:


> Du siehst den Dorn im Auge deines Gegenüber, den Balken im eigenen aber siehst du nicht. Das gleiche stünde dir ebenfalls offen, wenn die Sophienhöhe deinen Ansprüchen an Beschaulichkeit nicht weiter genügen sollte (was ich selbstverständlich nicht hoffen möchte).



Es mag dir entgangen sein oder ausserhalb deiner Vorstellungskraft (was ungleich schade wäre) liegen, aber mein primäres Anliegen ist der Erhalt des dortigen (heutigen) IST-Zustandes (auch wenn nach den Rhodungen Abstriche zu machen sind).





Jetpilot schrieb:


> Aber aber, weswegen der Pesimismsus? RWE hat als Konzern eine menge Geld investiert um die Renaturierungsauflagen zu erfüllen, weswegen sollten sie riskieren, dies nicht weiterhin auch zu tun?
> Ich frage mich gerade, weswegen diese kategorische Ablehung gegenüber dem Vorhaben sich wie ein roter Faden durch deine Beiträge zieht, zumahl deinem Auftreten hier eine gewisse Arroganz nicht abzusprechen ist?



Nun, es gibt nichts, was man nicht nach seinen Gunsten biegen kann.
Der Pessimismus bezüglich des gemeinen Spasstouristen ist mehr als angebracht: ständige Lärmquellen, Müll, Horden abseits der Wege, usw. Ist es wirklich nötig dir dieses Bild zeichnen zu müssen? Ich denke du bist dir dessen ebenfalls bewusst!


Wenn du die Antwort auf deinen letzten Absatz gefunden hast darfst du sie gerne hier posten.


----------



## GM210 (8. Juni 2012)

In Deiner Welt muss es sehr einsam und dunkel sein. Soviel negative Vorurteile Deinen Mitmenschen gegenüber zeugen davon. 

Und seit wann muss man Touristen, die in ihrer Freizeit Spaß haben, pessimistisch betrachten. Spaß scheint prinzipiell für Dich negativ behaftet zu sein. Sehr schade kann ich da nur sagen. Du verpasst etwas. 

Deiner Einstellung nach kann ich Dir nur raten aus diesen Breiten wegzuziehen und Dir ein neues Domizil abseits der Zivilisation zu suchen. Ich glaube dort findest Du eher wonach Du suchst.

So ich geh jetzt Radfahren und werde Spaß dabei haben. Oooouuuuhhh.


----------



## Raufaser (8. Juni 2012)

Deine Aussagen zeugen davon, dass du absolut nichts verstanden hast oder verstehen willst!

Eine Gesellschaft, für welche Natur zur Dekoration verkommt wird diese weder achten noch in sonst einer Weise Rücksicht nehmen.
Der zur hehren Handlungsmaxime eines jeden erhobene "Spass" kennt keine Grenzen mehr, alles unterliegt der Verwertung.
Eine Fläche, völlig der Natur überlassen ist unmöglich! 

Ist es es zuviel verlangt seinen "Spass" zu Gunsten der ohnehin schon geschundenen Lanschaft zurückzustecken? Muss immer von allem alles und jederzeit zur Verfügung stehen?
Wenn für dich die Befriedigung deines "Spassbedürfnisses" nur auf Kosten anderer möglich ist hast du mein Mitleid!

Ich habe ebenfalls Spass am und beim Rad fahren, allerdings bedarf es dafür weder Fressbuden, Bikeparks und anderer Wucherungen der Überflussgesellschaft.
Bis dato klappte das mit der SH auch ohne den ganzen Zirkus und niemand hat etwas vermisst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fknobel (8. Juni 2012)

@raufaser:

Nichts für ungut... aber wie willst du z.B. der Jugend von Heute die Natur als Schützenswert nahe bringen, wenn du ihnen nahe zu jede Spaßige und Freudebringende Aktivität die sie gerne ausüben in freier Natur verbieten willst?

Des Weiteren finde ich deine doch sehr Lokal beschränkte sichtweise der Dinge reichlich engstirnig! Auf jeden fall fehlt es dir scheinbar an einer Globalen betrachtungsweise der dinge. Anders kann ich mir deinen lapidaren Kommentar in dem du auf die Eifel oder sonst wo verweist nicht erklären! Glaubst du etwa die Leute dort haben diese Probleme nicht? Und rein Logisch betrachtet haben die aufgrund des Natürlichenuhrsprungs ihrer Geographie und des alters der Flora und Fauna ja wohl ehr einen Grund so zu Argumentieren wie du. Und schon dürfen wir nirgendwo mehr offiziell etwas auf bauen um uns in geregelten Bahnen bewegen zu können in unserem Sport.

Manchmal ist es nötig 5% der Gesamtfläche zu opfern (wo bei 5% schon mehr als großzügig geschätzt sind und der begriff opfern reichlich überspitzt ist!) um 95% der Gesamtfläche zu schützen bzw. als Schützenswert anderen Menschen nahe zu bringen. Leider sehen Leute wie du scheinbar das Thema nicht in seiner Gesamtheit, sondern immer nur das was sie interessiert oder sehen wollen! Leider vergessen sie da bei auch immer wieder, das die Natur mit vielen dingen sehr gut umgehen kann (Raubbau und Umweltverschmutzung usw. meine ich selbstverständlich nicht da mit!). 

Deine art und weise wie du argumentierst (die bisher Augenscheinliche Kategorische Ablehnung jeglicher Kompromisse bzw. Lösungsfindungen) und mit welch einer Schärfe du vorgehst. Läst mich stark vermuten das es die nur Oberflächlich um den Umweltschutz bzw. den Schutz der Natur auf der Sophienhöhe geht. Viel mehr glaube ich, das es dir viel mehr um eine Art Machtausübung geht (ob Bewusst oder Unbewusst spielt da bei keine Rolle). In der du aus welchen gründen auch immer andere Menschen versuchst zu drangsalieren und zu Kontrollieren. Die Beweggründe für so ein verhalten können vielschichtig sein da wäre zum einen die Möglichkeit des Versuches eines Ausgleiches des eigenen Gewissens. Oder auch die Variante anderen Menschen gleiches an zu tun wie es einem selbst wieder fährt oder wieder fahren ist. Unterm strich ist es auch egal warum. Fakt ist, das solch ein Extremes Verhalten bei Personen meist auf eigene Defizite und/oder Probleme Persönlicher Natur zurück zu führen sind. Das problematisch an solch einem verhalten ist, das es buchstäblich gleiches Verhalten auf der anderen Seite anzieht und so mit der Konflikt oder gar eine Eskalation in einer solchen Situation vorprogrammiert ist! Was der eigentlich Lösungsfindung nicht dienlich ist usw.

Noch mal kurz und knapp für dich zum Mitschrieben:

Es geht nicht darum die gesamte Sophienhöhe zu Annektieren. Es geht legendlich um einen Teil, der da zu genutzt wird um den Menschen einen geeigneten Ort für die Ausübung ihrer Freizeitaktivitäten zu Verfügung zu stellen. Da mit sie diese in geregelten und Legalen Formen ausüben können! 
Positive Nebeneffekte wären unter anderem (ich erhebe keinen Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit): Die Minimierung von Illegalen Trails auf der Sophienhöhe. Konzentrierung der Aktivitäten auf ein klar definiertes Gebiet. Und so mit die gleichzeitige Schaffung von ausreichend großen Rückzugs räumen für die Tier und Pflanzen Welt auf der Sophienhöhe!

Entschuldige das ich etwas Persönlich werde. Aber dein Art und Weise wie du dich hier äuserst, schreit förmlich da nach das man dir mal sagt wo dein eigentliches Problem liegen könnte

Nachtrag zu deinem Letzten Beitrag:

Was dir spaß macht, muss nicht zwingen auch anderen spaß machen oder ausreichen und anders herum! Die hier angesprochenen Aktivitäten existieren nun mal und es gibt Menschen die sie gerne ausüben möchten. Das Rad der zeit läst sich nun mal nicht mehr zurück drehen, insofern benötigen wir Lösungen die im Einklang mit der Natur und dem Interesse der Menschen zu bringen sind. Und komm mir nicht mit "dann fahrt doch in die großen Ski gebiete im Sommer". Was glaubst du was die Natur da zu sagt wenn wir alle jedes Wochenende 400-1600km Autofahren um unserem Hobby nach zu gehen!?


----------



## GM210 (8. Juni 2012)




----------



## Raufaser (8. Juni 2012)

Hallo fknobel,

wo liest du, dass ich sämtliche Aktivitäten in der Natur verboten wissen will? 
Im Gegenteil, jedoch hat alles seine Grenzen, welche einige jedoch nicht mehr zu kennen scheinen!
Aus den "geopferten" 5% werden innerhalb kurzer Zeit mehr, weil der Tourist schnell gelangweilt ist und sich ins Abenteuer auf den restlichen 95% stürzen wird.

Falls es nicht deutlich geworden sein sollte, der Bikepark ist nur Teil eines Gesamtkonzeptes, welches p.a. 140.000 Besucher anlocken soll. Wenn ich den Winter nur mit 3 Monaten ansetze, wo es eher weniger auf die Höhe treiben wird, bleiben ca. 15.500 Leute/Monat! Was das bedeutet kannst du dir selber ausmalen.

Anstelle Vermutungen und laeinpsychologische Diagnosen zu meiner Person zu stellen wäre eine Einsicht in die eigene Handlung angebrachter (Warum versuche ich ständig die Natur zu drangsalieren und zu kontrollieren?).
Dann käme die Erkenntnis, dass es wieder die Natur ist, welche zurückzustecken hat und dann auch evtl. das Verständnis, warum es Menschen gibt, die sich dafür einsetzen, dass dem gemeinen Spasstouristen nicht überall alles geboten werden muss. Und da, wenn es um derartige "Triebbefriedigung" geht, dieser für rationale Argumente nicht zugänglich ist, helfen nur rigorose Verbote.

Kurz: Für extremen Raubbau an der Natur gibt es nur extreme Antworten!


----------



## okto007 (8. Juni 2012)

Also die Naherholungszone mit den Wäldern soll ja erhalten und nicht beeinflusst werden , denn der Bikepark und so würde auf der noch nicht rekultivierten Fläche der Sophienhöhe gebaut werden.


----------



## Jetpilot (8. Juni 2012)

> Wessen Joch von andauernder Tristess geprÃ¤gt ist, der sollte sich dessen entledigen.
> Der Ausgleich kann bereits schon heute in allen Facetten statt finden und das sogar im Einzugsgebiet. Einer weiteren Spassfabrik bedarf es nicht!


Ich habe Kunde von dort wohnhaften Personen, die gegenteiliges Behaupten - und nun? Es ist ausschlieÃlich dein Urteil, dass dort keine weitere "SpaÃfabrik" entstehen soll, und diesem Urteil mÃ¶chtest du hier offensichtlich eine Absolutheit zusprechen.
Mit Verlaub, sprachlich bewegst du dich irgendwo auf dem Niveau der FAZ, inhaltlich âso leid es mir tut- ist das allerhÃ¶chstens BILD.



> Es mag dir entgangen sein oder ausserhalb deiner Vorstellungskraft (was ungleich schade wÃ¤re) liegen, aber mein primÃ¤res Anliegen ist der Erhalt des dortigen (heutigen) IST-Zustandes (auch wenn nach den Rhodungen Abstriche zu machen sind).


Das ist sicher nicht dein primÃ¤res Anliegen, sonst wÃ¼rdest du nicht in ein MTB Forum gehen und den Verlust der Beschaulichkeit beweinen, wÃ¤hrend du oberlehrerhaft diejenigen, die das Angebot begrÃ¼Ãen, von oben herab in ihrem ach so falschen Denken zu korrigieren versuchst.

Dennoch: Weswegen glaubst du, dass der Erhalt des Ist - Zustandes in einem so groÃen Gebiet unbedingt notwendig ist? Ich stelle die Frage keineswegs aus GrÃ¼nden der Provokation, sondern mÃ¶chte ein Argument hÃ¶ren, dass deinen Gesichtskreis tatsÃ¤chlich Ã¼bersteigt. Bislang verteidigst du offenkundig nur deine persÃ¶nliche Ablehnung und mÃ¶chtest "das Problem" in den Garten deines Nachbarn verschieben, indem du auf Angebote verweist, die teilweise in natÃ¼rlich gewachsenen und im Vergleich zu der SophienhÃ¶he vermutlich Ã¶kologisch auch wertvolleren (und Beschaulicheren) Arealen liegen. MÃ¶glicherweise wÃ¼rdest du sagen: "Mein garten ist so schÃ¶n, und ich mÃ¶chte nicht, dass der Maulwurf dort haust. Der Maulwurf hat hier in der Umgebung doch Ã¼berall so schÃ¶ne GÃ¤rten zum hausen, weswegen muss es denn ausgerechnet auch meiner sein?â



> Nun, es gibt nichts, was man nicht nach seinen Gunsten biegen kann.


Wie ich schon sagte, den Dorn siehst du, den Balken nicht.



> Der Pessimismus bezÃ¼glich des gemeinen Spasstouristen ist mehr als angebracht: stÃ¤ndige LÃ¤rmquellen, MÃ¼ll, Horden abseits der Wege, usw. Ist es wirklich nÃ¶tig dir dieses Bild zeichnen zu mÃ¼ssen? Ich denke du bist dir dessen ebenfalls bewusst!



Im Aachener Stadtwald (und an einigen Stellen sonst auch) gab und gibt es Probleme, weil der Maulwurf buddelt, wo er nicht darf. Anstatt aber den Maulwurf auszurotten (was hofnungslos wÃ¤re) soll ihm ein Areal gegeben werden, wo er hausen darf.
Ich bin mir des Umstands bewusst, dass eure Situation in einigen Punkten eine andere ist, aber der Effekt jeder legalen (also auch von AusschÃ¼ssen mit Umweltinteressen bewilligten) Einrichtung dieser Art, ist die Minderung der AktivitÃ¤ten an den illegalen Stellen, an denen der Schaden unter UmstÃ¤nden deutlich grÃ¶Ãer ist.



> Eine Gesellschaft, fÃ¼r welche Natur zur Dekoration verkommt wird diese weder achten noch in sonst einer Weise RÃ¼cksicht nehmen.
> Der zur hehren Handlungsmaxime eines jeden erhobene "Spass" kennt keine Grenzen mehr, alles unterliegt der Verwertung.
> Eine FlÃ¤che, vÃ¶llig der Natur Ã¼berlassen ist unmÃ¶glich!


Der Gegenstand deiner Argumentation ist ein vor wenigen Jahrzehnten kÃ¼nstlich angelegtes, allerhÃ¶chstens naturÃ¤hnliches System. Darauf mÃ¶chte ich nur nocheinmal aufmerksam machen, was nicht heiÃen soll, dass er deswegen weniger schÃ¼tzenswert ist.
Nichtsdestotrotz ist deinem Argumentationsstil ein typischer, sich hinter einer undefinierbaren, anonymen Masse versteckende Generalisierung auch an dieser Stelle eigen, denn du scheinst ganz eindeutig nicht zwischen einer teilweisen Nutzung in einem begrenzt groÃen Gebiet und einer vÃ¶lligen Vereinnahmung und ZerstÃ¶rung des gesamten Gebiets unterscheiden zu wollen. Der Benefit eines solchen Projektes (der von anderen schon mehrfach deutlich gemacht wurde) wird von dir einfach Ã¼bergangen.




> Ist es es zuviel verlangt seinen "Spass" zu Gunsten der ohnehin schon geschundenen Lanschaft zurÃ¼ckzustecken? Muss immer von allem alles und jederzeit zur VerfÃ¼gung stehen?
> Wenn fÃ¼r dich die Befriedigung deines "SpassbedÃ¼rfnisses" nur auf Kosten anderer mÃ¶glich ist hast du mein Mitleid!


Und wieder pauschalisierst du ein ganz bestimmtes Verhaltensbild und spichst jedem, der an diesem Projekt interessiert ist, seine Vernunft ab.
Aus dem was ich hier lese, kristallisiert sich an keiner stelle die Absicht heraus, das eigene SpaÃbedÃ¼rfnis Ã¼ber die Belange der Natur zu stellen, eher sehe ich bei den meisten den Willen, sich auf einige wenige, qualitativ hochwertige Strecken beschrÃ¤nken zu wollen. Lokal mag das eine stÃ¤rkere Belastung des Ãkosystems bedingen, global aber wird dieser Trend definitiv ein Gewinn sein.



> Ich habe ebenfalls Spass am und beim Rad fahren, allerdings bedarf es dafÃ¼r weder Fressbuden, Bikeparks und anderer Wucherungen der Ãberflussgesellschaft.


...womit du wiederholt deine eigene handlungsweise als die einzig korrekte postulierst. Nicht alles was rund ist, ist ein Ball.


----------



## Raufaser (8. Juni 2012)

Was sind, nach deiner Ansicht Sommerrodelbahn, Gipfelgastronomie, dubiose Monsterroller, Gondelbahnen und Bike"park" im Gesamten? 


Der Erhalt des IST- Zustandes, d.h. Natur die sich frei entwickeln kann ist mehr als nötig, da solche Landschaften immer seltener werden. Es ist bedauerlich, dass dir das augenscheinlich entgeht. Überall wird geholzt, gemäht, gekürzt und das Lineal angelegt, Tierarten somit in ihrem Lebensraum beschränkt oder gar ausgerottet. Und warum? Damit der gelangweilte, einfalls- und phantasielose Durchschnittsbürger mit einer Gondel den Berg "erklimmen" oben Bratwurst konsumieren und dann auf Monsterrollern den Berg hinabdüsen kann. Es lebe die Überflussgesellschaft!

Bezeichnend ist, dass du mittlerweile der 2. oder 3. bist, der glaubt mein wahres Anliegen zu kennen.
Es scheint für manche sehr fern ab ihres Horizontes, dass man sich für Flora und Fauna einsetzt.

Um es klar zu formulieren: Diese Bergwelt wird sich auf die ganze Höhe ausdehnen, bzw. diese belasten (sei es durch Müll, Lärm oder verstärkter Publikumsverkehr), das ist meine Befürchtung!


----------



## Jetpilot (8. Juni 2012)

> Was sind, nach deiner Ansicht Sommerrodelbahn, Gipfelgastronomie, dubiose Monsterroller, Gondelbahnen und Bike"park" im Gesamten?


Mir ist durchaus klar, auf was du hinauswillst.



> Der Erhalt des IST- Zustandes, d.h. Natur die sich frei entwickeln kann ist mehr als nötig, da solche Landschaften immer seltener werden.


Und fortwährend dreht sich das Windrad: Inwiefern soll dies nicht mit dem Vorhaben vereinbar sein? Weswegen diese Ablehnung? Auf welchen Fakt genau stützt sich deine Behauptung, dass die gesammte Natur in dem besagten Areal durch dieses Vorhaben tangiert würde?



> Und warum? Damit der gelangweilte, einfalls- und phantasielose Durchschnittsbürger mit einer Gondel den Berg "erklimmen" oben Bratwurst konsumieren und dann auf Monsterrollern den Berg hinabdüsen kann. Es lebe die Überflussgesellschaft!


Und wieder greifst du alle Befürworter an, indem du mithilfe von irgendwelchen aus der Luft gegriffenen Stereotypen einen pauschal naturfeindlichen Typus zu zeichnen versuchst.



> Bezeichnend ist, dass du mittlerweile der 2. oder 3. bist, der glaubt mein wahres Anliegen zu kennen.
> Es scheint für manche sehr fern ab ihres Horizontes, dass man sich für Flora und Fauna einsetzt.


Nein, falsch. Der Grund hierfür, ist dass deine Argumentationsweise für jemanden, der ein wirkliches Schutzinteresse an der Natur hätte, absolut inkongruent wäre.
Dein Stil entspricht dem eines fadenscheinigen Vertreters des Naturschutzes, du verwendest dem Diskussionsgegenstand ferne Standpunkte, um den Wert eines solchen Projektes generell herunterzuspielen. An keiner Stelle bist du in der Lage den Schaden der Peripherie konkret vorherzusagen, aber in so gut wie jedem Post stellst du deine Sichtweise über die der anderen Mitdiskutanten in dem du abschätzige und unangebrachte Bemerkungen über "rücksichtslose Spaßgesellschaften" "Fressbuden" und sonstige Entgleisungen dieser Art anbringst.
Von daher bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig, als dein Interesse zumindest als fraglich dahinzustellen.


----------



## Raufaser (8. Juni 2012)

Wenn du dir meines Anliegens bewusst bist, warum dann im Nachgang immer die gleichen Fragen?
Warum muss man dir erklären, welchen Schaden 140.000 Besucher p.a. anrichten werden? 
Schon jetzt wird abseits der Wege gefahren (zu sehr kleinen Teilen), wie sieht das aus, wenn dort die prognostizierten Menschenmassen einfallen?
Selbstverständlich ist der Großteil der Bevölkerung naturfeindlich, schau dich doch einmal um! 

Und nochmals die Frage an dich: Glaubst du, dass sich alles ausschließlich in den 5% abspielen wird?


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (8. Juni 2012)

Raufaser schrieb:


> Schon jetzt wird abseits der Wege gefahren (zu sehr kleinen Teilen), wie sieht das aus, wenn dort die prognostizierten Menschenmassen einfallen?



Darf ich fragen woher du kommst und wie oft du unterwegs bist auf der Sophienhöhe?
Es wird in sehr großen Teilen abseits der Wege gefahren. Obwohl das "fahren" noch die Minderheit ist. Dusolltest die mal die Reiter und vorallem Geocacher auf der Sophienhöhe angucken die Kreuz und Quer durch die "wilde" Landschaft marschiert. Und nicht nur dort sogar bis an die Bandanlagen des Tagebaus. Aber darum geht es hier nun mal nicht.

Fakt ist, dass man Mountainbiker mit gut angelegten Strecken, auf eben diese lockt. Dies sieht man in Holland an der Brunssumer Heide sehr gut. Und dadurch wird der andere Teil der Sophienhöhe entlastet.

Du hast recht, dass es mehr Besucher durch so ein Angebot auf die Sophienhöhe lockt. Wieviele kann man jetzt sehr schwer abschätzen.

Fakt ist auch, dass es noch mehr Gegenwind geben wird. Und es werden immer die selben Argumente aufkommen die uns hier der oder die Raufaser schon vorträgt. Unsere Aufgabe wird es sein, die Bikeszene in das richtige Licht zu rücken und somit ein Outdoor Areal zu schaffen, dass im Einklang mit der Natur und den Besuchern ist. Denn dies ist durchaus möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (8. Juni 2012)

Raufaser schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du dir meines Anliegens bewusst bist, warum dann im Nachgang immer die gleichen Fragen?


Tue ich das?



			
				Raufaser schrieb:
			
		

> Warum muss man dir erklären, welchen Schaden 140.000 Besucher p.a. anrichten werden?
> Schon jetzt wird abseits der Wege gefahren (zu sehr kleinen Teilen), wie sieht das aus, wenn dort die prognostizierten Menschenmassen einfallen?
> Selbstverständlich ist der Großteil der Bevölkerung naturfeindlich, schau dich doch einmal um!



Deshalb bedarf es ja einer Lenkung des ganzen. Aus keinem Anderen Grund befürworte ich diese Art Projekt, denn so wird ein Mittel geschaffen, die Leute zu den richtigen Stellen zu führen.



			
				Raufaser schrieb:
			
		

> Und nochmals die Frage an dich: Glaubst du, dass sich alles ausschließlich in den 5% abspielen wird?


Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass du diese Frage schon einmal in der Form gestellt hast. Meine Antwort ist dazu: Nein. Vermutlich wird es sich in dem Gebiet tatsächlich ausbreiten, aber ganz sicher nicht in dem Maße, in dem es vermutlich auf lange Sicht geschehen würde, wenn nichts unternommen wird. Von den Anfängen dieses Trends berichtet TaT 2 Junkie ja schon in seinem Post:



			
				TaT 2 Junkie schrieb:
			
		

> Darf ich fragen woher du kommst und wie oft du unterwegs bist auf der Sophienhöhe?
> Es wird in sehr großen Teilen abseits der Wege gefahren. Obwohl das "fahren" noch die Minderheit ist. Dusolltest die mal die Reiter und vorallem Geocacher auf der Sophienhöhe angucken die Kreuz und Quer durch die "wilde" Landschaft marschiert. Und nicht nur dort sogar bis an die Bandanlagen des Tagebaus. Aber darum geht es hier nun mal nicht.



Eben das passierte in der Vergangenheit auch im Aachener Wald und die Gegenmaßnahme soll nun die Errichtung einer legalen Befahrungsmöglichkeit sein. Der Effekt auf das umliegende Gebiete ist eher eine Frage der geschickten Platzierung und Steuerung. Ich bin aber der Meinung, dass sich die Besucherströme besser verteilen lassen, je mehr solcher Angebote es gibt.


----------



## Jetpilot (8. Juni 2012)

Da du anscheinend deine Posts jetzt teilweise änderst:



> Falls es nicht deutlich geworden sein sollte, der Bikepark ist nur Teil eines Gesamtkonzeptes, welches p.a. 140.000 Besucher anlocken soll. Wenn ich den Winter nur mit 3 Monaten ansetze, wo es eher weniger auf die Höhe treiben wird, bleiben ca. 15.500 Leute/Monat! Was das bedeutet kannst du dir selber ausmalen.


Ich würde den Planern schon die Fähigkeit zusprechen, solche Vorhaben gemäß der Auflagen konzeptionell auf der gegebenen Fläche aufzuarbeiten.



> Dann käme die Erkenntnis, dass es wieder die Natur ist, welche zurückzustecken hat und dann auch evtl. das Verständnis, warum es Menschen gibt, die sich dafür einsetzen, dass dem gemeinen Spasstouristen nicht überall alles geboten werden muss. Und da, wenn es um derartige "Triebbefriedigung" geht, dieser für rationale Argumente nicht zugänglich ist, helfen nur rigorose Verbote.
> 
> Kurz: Für extremen Raubbau an der Natur gibt es nur extreme Antworten!


Und wieder stellst du dich über die anderen, denen es ja prinzipiell nur um "Triebbefriedigung" gehe. Die Saktionsmaschinerie ist tatsächlich nur eine illusorische Lösung, die niemals befriedigende Ergebnisse -für niemanden- liefern wird.



> Aus den "geopferten" 5% werden innerhalb kurzer Zeit mehr, weil der Tourist schnell gelangweilt ist und sich ins Abenteuer auf den restlichen 95% stürzen wird.


Das glaube ich kaum. Ich betrache die Entwicklung des MTBs gerne analog zum Skifahren. Die meisten die es machen, halten sich im Endeffekt auf den angelegten Pisten auf, der Prozentsatz an "Wildfahrern" ist gering und ein nicht unerheblicher teil übt den Sport letztendlich nur aus Gründen der Schickeria aus. Diese Leute wollen etwas erleben, wollen davon erzählen und von ihren Bekannten dafür anerkannt werden. Genau das dürfte etwa dem entsprechen, das du Spaßtourist nennst. Genau dieser Typus (und das sind mit sicherheit nicht alle, die dort hingehen) treibt die Entwicklung vorran, denn er spült kräftig Geld in die Kassen, sorgt für Erweiterung und ein vielfältiges Angebot. Was aber ist so schlimm daran? Schattenseiten sind zunehmende Naturbeanspruchung, aber dem ließe sich beikommen, indem im Vorhinein entsprechende Regelungen getroffen werden. Genau dafür bin ich - nicht für Verbote.


----------



## GM210 (8. Juni 2012)

Es tut mir leid, aber ich kann mir bei einer derartig unreflektierten Argumentation einfach nicht vorstellen, dass die Raufaser in irgendeiner Form biker ist. Eventuell beherrscht sie das Zweirad auf asphaltiertem Weg, das war es dann aber auch schon. Von ihr kam nicht ein Argument FÜR den Radsport im Gelände bzw. der Natur. Zudem lässt die Argumentation keinen anderen Schluss zu, als das die Raufaser schon lange der Zielgruppe eines MTB-"Parks" entwachsen ist. Und mit über 60 können sich die Meisten nunmal nicht vorstellen, warum es Freude bereiten sollte mit einem Mountainbike einen Berg hinunter zu fahren. Vielmehr passt die Raufaser in das Klischee des militanten Ökoaktivisten ohne jeglichen Weitblick. Eventuell ließe sie sich durch ihre Ergüsse auch dem Beige tragenden, Mephistoschuhbesolten Rentnerlager zuordnen. Vielleicht ein pensionierter Lehrer? Ich würde zu gern einmal sehen wer hinter dieser rauhen Faser steht. Auf alle Fälle niemand der sich Radsportler im allgemeinen und Mountainbiker im speziellen nennen darf.


----------



## fknobel (8. Juni 2012)

Raufaser schrieb:


> Hallo fknobel,
> 
> wo liest du, dass ich sämtliche Aktivitäten in der Natur verboten wissen will?
> Im Gegenteil, jedoch hat alles seine Grenzen, welche einige jedoch nicht mehr zu kennen scheinen!
> Aus den "geopferten" 5% werden innerhalb kurzer Zeit mehr, weil der Tourist schnell gelangweilt ist und sich ins Abenteuer auf den restlichen 95% stürzen wird.



Sorry, aber das ist doch die klassische rhetorische Sichtweise von Personen die anderen nichts gönnen und/oder ihre eigenen Interessen immer zu in Gefahr sehen. Und allen anderen mehr oder minder böse Absichten unterstellen und immer nur vom Schlimmsten Fall auszugehen!

Die Erfahrung in größeren Bikeparks/Skigebieten (die im Sommer für MTBler geöffnet sind) zeigt doch, das sich der deutlich größte Teil der Besucher auf den Offiziellen strecken bewegt. Und das die Anzahl der Illegalen strecken nicht größer ist als die der Legalen. 



Raufaser schrieb:


> Falls es nicht deutlich geworden sein sollte, der Bikepark ist nur Teil eines Gesamtkonzeptes, welches p.a. 140.000 Besucher anlocken soll. Wenn ich den Winter nur mit 3 Monaten ansetze, wo es eher weniger auf die Höhe treiben wird, bleiben ca. 15.500 Leute/Monat! Was das bedeutet kannst du dir selber ausmalen.



Oder ca. 353/Tag bzw. ca. 512/Tag wenn man die 3 Monate raus rechnet. Was jetzt realistisch betrachtet nicht so viel ist... 



Raufaser schrieb:


> Anstelle Vermutungen und laeinpsychologische Diagnosen zu meiner Person zu stellen wäre eine Einsicht in die eigene Handlung angebrachter (Warum versuche ich ständig die Natur zu drangsalieren und zu kontrollieren?).
> Dann käme die Erkenntnis, dass es wieder die Natur ist, welche zurückzustecken hat und dann auch evtl. das Verständnis, warum es Menschen gibt, die sich dafür einsetzen, dass dem gemeinen Spasstouristen nicht überall alles geboten werden muss. Und da, wenn es um derartige "Triebbefriedigung" geht, dieser für rationale Argumente nicht zugänglich ist, helfen nur rigorose Verbote.



Pah, eigen Tor!

Du sagst uns wir wüsten nicht wovon wir reden. Du behauptest wir würden die Natur drangsalieren und würden Raubbau an ihr betreiben...

Woher nimmst du denn dein Wissen über uns? Weißt du was wir Beruflich machen? Weißt du für was wir uns so einsetzten (außer Mountainbiking)? Weißt du über was für wissen wir verfügen?

NEIN, das weist du nicht! Also maße dir gefälligst auch selber nicht an über uns Uhrteilen zu können. Und wenn doch, vertrage auch das Echo und schlage nicht gleich wie ein kleines Kind um dich! Du versuchst uns hier vehement ein Schlechtes Gewissen zu machen. Du erwartest von uns bzw. den in der Nähe der Sophienhöhe Wohnenden Mountainbikern das sie sich nach Möglichkeit in Verzicht üben und zuhause bleiben! Du unterstellst uns Raubbau usw. Und bringst dann nicht mal einen Konkreten Lösungsvorschlag bzw. einen alternativ plan? 

Für dich gibt es (wie hier schön öfters festgestellt wurde) doch nur eine Option! Und das ist deine.

Woher soll deiner Meinung nach den das Verständnis für die Natur kommen wenn wir immer mehr die Menschen versuchen aus ihr auszusperren?  Du redest von Verständnis für die Natur, bringst selber scheinbar aber null Verständnis für die Belange anderer auf und erwartest das alle verständis für diene Belange haben. Und wenn man dir das sagt, ziehst du dich auf die Natur zurück! Anstatt mal konkrete Vorschläge für alternativ Szenarien zu machen. Z.B. Besucherzahl Regulierung in der Brutzeit oder wie effektive Zuganges Beschränkungen aussehen könnten. Aber nö, da kommt immer nur das gleiche mal ehrlich, glaubst du das dir so jemand zuhört wenn es dann Konkret wird???



Raufaser schrieb:


> Kurz: Für extremen Raubbau an der Natur gibt es nur extreme Antworten!



Wir sind fortwährend bemüht unser Hobby im Einklang mit der Natur aus zu üben, und das können wir nur zufriedenstellend tun wenn wir geeignete Möglichkeiten da zu haben. Wo betreiben wir den dann bitte Extremen Raubbau? 
Den betreibt wenn überhaupt z.B. nur RWE. Und es ist erschreckend wie viele Menschen immer noch glauben dass wir keine Alternativen da zu hätten...


----------



## Jetpilot (8. Juni 2012)

GM210 schrieb:
			
		

> ...


Es ist ein Unterschied, ob du den Argumentationsstil oder ihn/sie persönlich angreifst. Es ist ja nicht so, als sei Raufaser völlig falsch, was ihn/sie für mich nur so unsympathisch macht, ist diese herabwürdigende Art zu schreiben. Entsprechend schallt es von mir dann auch zurück...



			
				fknobel schrieb:
			
		

> ...


Dito.


----------



## GM210 (8. Juni 2012)

Ich kann mich 1. nicht so gewählt ausdrücken wie Du und 2. nicht so entspannt und sachlich bleiben. Ich bewundere das. Aber für mich ist irgendwann einfach Schluss.

Ich glaube tatsächlich das sich hinter dem user Raufaser kein biker verbirgt, sondern jemand der versucht "Beweise" zu suchen, um sie gegen uns verwenden zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (8. Juni 2012)

Nachvollziehbar. Nun gut, ich will nichts unterstellen, aber es ist eben so, dass unser Raufaser gerne von sich auf andere schließt und die eigene Meinung sehr "selbstbewusst" vertritt. Es kann ja gut sein, dass er/sie MTB fährt, außerdem wäre da noch der Umstand, dass er/sie in einem Internetforum zumindest schoneinmal das Gespräch sucht (allerdings ist das die bislang einzige Aktivität). Es wurde ja (nachdem es wiederspruch gab) in einigen Posts im Nachhinein konkretisiert, was gemeint war. Ich finde Ansätze wie "Nutzung bis zu einer gewissen Grenze" vernünftig, allerdings ist die Aussagekraft davon so trivial, dass ich sie in meinen anderen Posts für nicht erwähnenswert gehalten habe.


----------



## dieterAschmitz (9. Juni 2012)

die idee auf einem *haufen mÃ¼ll* was ordentliches zu machen ist doch positiv, zuhause schaff ich das nicht 

also - omt mal ein bischen.........................

@ rauhfaser - evt. kann auch dich das dann befreien 

Die Silbe oder besser gesagt das Mantra entstammt dem Sanskrit, der Sprache der Veden aus dem alten Indien. Das Om gilt bis heute als heilig und steht auch fÃ¼r das Symbol der gÃ¶ttlichen Kraft. Es wird Ã¼brigens sowohl bei den Buddhisten als auch bei den Hinduisten noch immer verwendet.

Yoga-Mantra-Om-AUM

Das Sanskrit-Alphabet beginnt mit O und endet mit M, das heiÃt, dass mit dem OM alles was mit Worten ausgedrÃ¼ckt werden kann, gesagt ist. Das gesprochene oder gesungene Om ist aus den drei Buchstaben A â U â M zusammengesetzt. Jeder der drei Buchstaben steht fÃ¼r einen Zustand. A fÃ¼r wachen, U fÃ¼r trÃ¤umen und M fÃ¼r Tiefschlaf. Frei Ã¼bersetzt bedeutet es: alles was gewesen ist, was ist und was noch sein wird.

Das Om wird gerne zu Anfang und/oder am Ende einer Yoga-Stunde gesungen. *Durch das TÃ¶nen wird unser Geist beruhigt* und gleichzeitig alle Organe massiert, da vor allem beim M der ganze KÃ¶rper angenehm zu vibrieren beginnt.


Om Shanti

PS: ist jemand kommende woche in willingen am start????? 
<<<<< da darf man dann auch in ruhe fahren>>>>>>


----------



## Jetpilot (9. Juni 2012)

Wahrhaft Göttlich. Haha


----------



## rockbumper (9. Juni 2012)

Jo, ich bin auch in Willingen und lebe meinen drang nach Spaß und an Überfluss aus.


----------



## michaduke (9. Juni 2012)

Hi,
als Anwohner der Sophienhöhe (3km) finde ich nicht dass die SH ein Haufen Müll ist!!
RWE bzw. Rheinbraun hat sich ja damals in den 70 oder 80er Jahren verpflichtet, Ersatzflächen zum gerodeten Elsdorfer Wald zu schaffen.
Wie man sieht, haben sie die Sophie eigentlich schön hinbekommen.

Gegen einen Bikepark und dessen Nutzung spricht aus meiner Ansicht eigentlich nichts.
Im Gegenteil, wir Anwohner des Tagebaus haben schon genug Beeinträchtigungen (Staub,Lärm usw.) durch RWE.
Warum sollte man für "uns" nicht mal was positives aus dem Berg machen.
Sorry, bin bald auch 40 und fahre lieber Berg rauf als runter aber mal ein schön angelegter Singeltrail, hätte auch für mich gewisse Vorzüge.
Allerdings finde ich den finanzellen Beitrag den RWE leisten möchte für so einen Grosskonzern schon eher lächerlich.Für das was die alles zerstört haben!
Zum Thema Umwelt:
Hier wurde ja die Eifel als Alternative angesprochen. Also ich müsste mein Bike ins Auto packen und dann ca 40 km fahren um die Eifel zu rocken!(ist das Umweltfreundlich???).
Aber auch Raufasers Argumentation dass der alte Teil der Sophie betroffen werden könnte kann ich mir vorstellen und dies fände ich sehr schade.

Leider bin ich ab Montag im Urlaub und kann die Sitzung nicht besuchen.
Hoffe ihr werdet weiter berichten von diesem Thema.


----------



## Raufaser (9. Juni 2012)

GM210 schrieb:


> [...]



Lieber GM210,

willst du mich beleidigen oder dich blamieren?
Deine Beiträge tragen ausschließlich ad hom Charakter und sind darüberhinaus permanente Fehleinschätzungen. Bereits in deiner ersten Antwort warst du außerstande das Datum meiner Registrierung zu erfassen (ca. 2cm links neben jedem Post!).
Wenn man schon derart nahe liegende Dinge nicht sieht und halbwegs korrekte Einschätzungen zu prognostizieren in der Lage ist, wie wird dann das Ergebnis der Bewertungen komplexer Ökosysteme aussehen?



fknobel schrieb:


> [...]



Eine ablehnende Haltung in diesem Thread war/ist für dich ausreichend um hobbypsychlogisch tätig zu werden und, um deine Aussage zu simplifizieren, mir ein "Problem" zu "diagnostizieren".
Des weiteren kanalsiert sich deine Argumentation in die Ausschließlichkeit einer Missgunst meinerseits bezüglich....ja was eigentlich? Kannst du das näher erklären?
Ein paar Sätze später scheinst du deine eigenen Argumente für derart schwach zu halten, dass es plötzlich eines "wir" bedarf. Was soll damit zum Ausdruck gebracht werden? "Ihr" gegen "mich"? Biker gegen den vermeintlichen nicht Biker?
Worin begründet sich derartige Sichtweise? Muss man als Biker alles gutheißen? Liegt es derart weit abseits des Horizontes, dass es durchaus auch "Biker" gibt die gerne derartigen Park und dort auch Spass hätten, aber zu Gunsten der Natur zurückstecken?
Dein Beruf ist mir egal, denn mit Natur im engeren und/oder weiteren Sinne kann er nicht korrelieren.
Weiterhin solltest du meine Beiträge genau lesen, denn nirgends steht dort etwas von einem geforderten "Verbot für alle MTB'ler auf der Höhe".
Wie ich mehrmals anführte bin ich selber "in der Nähe wohnend" und dort meist 1-2/Woche unterwegs.

Bezüglich des von dir eingebrachten Säuglings gebe ich zu bedenken, dass du derjenige bist, welcher anscheinend den Untergang des Abendlandes befürchtet, wenn er sich einmal in Verzicht üben soll.
Es scheint dir schier unmöglich deine Bedürfnissbefriedigung zu Gunsten einer weiterhin ungestörten SH zurückzustecken! 

Ein Aussperren wird dann statt finden, wenn die MTB Aktivitäten ausschließlich auf die 5% begrenzt werden, was mich zur nächsten Thematik überleiten lässt:



TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> [...]



Wenn schon jetzt abseits der Wege gefahren wird  kann man sich ausmalen was bei Realisierung der Bergwelt los ist, was früher oder später in Wegsperrungen oder gar der Sperrung der 95% für MTB'ler resultieren wird. (Beispiele dafür gibts hier in etlichen Threads).
Somit würde sich das Fahren ausschließlich auf den Park reduzieren, was a) monoton und b) nicht dem allgemeinen Interesse dienlich sein kann. Es gibt genügend, welche nur auf den Wegen fahren um die Natur zu genießen!

Daher meine Frage an dich, ist es in deinem Interesse auf der SH ausschließlich 5% nutzen zu dürfen und dort immer die selbe Strecke zu fahren?



Jetpilot schrieb:


> Diese Leute wollen etwas erleben, wollen davon erzählen und von ihren  Bekannten dafür anerkannt werden. Genau das dürfte etwa dem entsprechen,  das du Spaßtourist nennst. Genau dieser Typus (und das sind mit  sicherheit nicht alle, die dort hingehen) treibt die Entwicklung vorran,  denn er spült kräftig Geld in die Kassen, sorgt für Erweiterung und ein  vielfältiges Angebot. Was aber ist so schlimm daran? Schattenseiten  sind zunehmende Naturbeanspruchung, aber dem ließe sich beikommen, indem  im Vorhinein entsprechende Regelungen getroffen werden. Genau dafür bin  ich - nicht für Verbote



Derartiges Verhalten firmiert unter Geltungskasperei und bedeutet, nicht wie von einigen angeführt nur des eigenen Spasses willen den Park zwingend zu benötigen, sondern um andere zu beeindrucken.
Sollte sich dartiges Verhalten nicht spätestens mit der Pubertät legen?

Dein letzer angeführter Punkt ist der wahre casus Knaxus--> Geld.

Nicht, dass die SH schon genug ausgeschlachtet wird (zerfahrene Wege, ganze Waldteile fehlen (Mammutwald), min. 1 mal p.a. Komplettsperrung zu Ungunsten der Tierwelt durch Treibjagden), nein es müssen auch noch 140.000 Besucher/p.a. durch eine Bergwelt angelockt werden.
Es scheint momentan der Größenwahn im Einzugsgebiet zu grasieren: Jugendgästehaus, Schwimmleistungszentrum(geplant), Bergwelt...
Und um die Ecke zu finden: http://www.indeland.de/

Wie weit soll die Natur noch "zunehmend beansprucht" werden?

(P.s.:Es lässt sich unter jedem Beitrag erkennen, wann dieser zuletzt geändert wurde!)


----------



## fknobel (9. Juni 2012)

.


----------



## GM210 (9. Juni 2012)

Raufaser schrieb:


> Lieber GM210,
> 
> willst du mich beleidigen oder dich blamieren?
> ....
> ...



Ja ich will Dich beleidigen und Du sorgst dann für die Blamage indem Du auf Dein Registrierungsdatum und meine Unfähigkeit hinweist. 

Ich bin seit August 2004 hier angemeldet und lebe den Radsport in jeder Form und ich bin sehr enttäuscht, dass ich Montag keine Zeit habe. Ansonsten hätte ich Dich gern mal im echten Leben angesprochen und begutachtet was Du für ein sonderbarer Typ bist. Hinter Deinen Worthülsen kannst Du Dich aber ruhig weiter verstecken. Passt zu jemandem wie Dir.

Achja und Du bist uns schon seit Beginn der Diskussion Deinen fachkundigen Vortrag zum Thema "komplexes Ökosystem SH" schuldig geblieben. Lass mal was hören. Was macht das System dort komplexer und schützenswerter als andere, ausser der Tatsache, dass Du dort alleine Deine Freizeit verbringen willst?


----------



## Jetpilot (9. Juni 2012)

> Derartiges Verhalten firmiert unter Geltungskasperei und bedeutet, nicht wie von einigen angeführt nur des eigenen Spasses willen den Park zwingend zu benötigen, sondern um andere zu beeindrucken.
> Sollte sich dartiges Verhalten nicht spätestens mit der Pubertät legen?



An Ihrer Stelle würde ich mich mal fragen, wer genau hier mit hobbypsychologischen Bemerkungen am stärksten vertreten ist. Wenn hier jemand andere (teilweise pauschal ins blaue hinein) angreift und als geistig in irgendeiner Form zurückgeblieben drangsaliert, dann sind Sie das und zwar fast durchgehend. Das fknobel eingangs darauf so reagiert hat, mag zwar nicht gerade elegant gewesen sein, aber ich kann es ihm ehrlichgesagt nicht übel nehmen.

Ich sehe übrigens nicht das Problem in der von ihnen so genannten "Geltungskasperei", das berichten von außergewöhnlichen Erlebnissen gehört bei vielen Leuten zum Sozialisieren dazu, ich sehe in im Anbieten eines solchen Erlebnisses nichts verwerfliches und schon gar kein Zeugnis mangelder geistiger Reife.



> Nicht, dass die SH schon genug ausgeschlachtet wird (zerfahrene Wege, ganze Waldteile fehlen (Mammutwald), min. 1 mal p.a. Komplettsperrung zu Ungunsten der Tierwelt durch Treibjagden), nein es müssen auch noch 140.000 Besucher/p.a. durch eine Bergwelt angelockt werden.
> Es scheint momentan der Größenwahn im Einzugsgebiet zu grasieren: Jugendgästehaus, Schwimmleistungszentrum(geplant), Bergwelt...
> Und um die Ecke zu finden: http://www.indeland.de/



Bejagungen finden normalerweise nicht zu Ungunsten der Tierwelt und zum ausschließlichen Vergnügen des Jägers an seiner Tötungssucht statt, sondern dienen in der Regel dem Erhalt des ökologischen Gleichgewichts.

Die von Ihnen genannte Zahl wird in kein Verhältnis zu anderen Gebieten (Winterberg, Willingen, etz) gesetzt und hat für mich deswegen zunächstmal überhaupt keine Aussagekraft über die potenziellen Schäden.

Ebenso sind Ihre Befürchtungen, das Problem könne sich auf die gesamte höhe ausdehnen, von Ihnen durch Nichts stichfest belegt, wohl aber der Umstand dass die Errichtung legaler Anlagen bislang vielerorts dazu genutzt wurde, um das Restgebiet insgesamt zu entlasten. Schauen sie nur einmal nach Heidelberg, Stromberg etz, wenngleich es sich hierbei um MTB-spezifische Projekte handelt.

Damit möchte ich meinen Teil der Diskussion nun schließen, denn Ihr Mühlenrad kreist immerzu auf der selben Bahn. Ich wünsche Ihnen alles Gute und hoffe für Sie, dass Sie sich was die Zukunft der Sophienhöhe angeht, irren und die Beschaulichkeit auf der Sophie für Sie und andere weiterhin erhalten bleibt. Ich muss zugeben, dass mir meine Zeit für dieses Theater hier zu wertvoll ist und bereue, bereits so viel investiert zu haben.


----------



## Raufaser (9. Juni 2012)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Ebenso sind Ihre Befürchtungen, das Problem könne sich auf die gesamte  höhe ausdehnen, von Ihnen durch Nichts stichfest belegt [...]



Derartige Dinge lassen sich gemeinhin erst belegen wenn es zu spät ist.  Dann jedoch sind diejenigen, welche zu Beginn die Kritiker am lautesten  belachten, schon lange kleinlaut von dannen gezogen.




GM210 schrieb:


> JAnsonsten hätte ich Dich gern mal im echten Leben angesprochen und begutachtet was Du für ein sonderbarer Typ bist.



Das scheint dich seit Debattenbeginn am meisten zu beschäftigen.



GM210 schrieb:


> Achja und Du bist uns schon seit Beginn der Diskussion Deinen fachkundigen Vortrag zum Thema "komplexes Ökosystem SH" schuldig geblieben. Lass mal was hören. Was macht das System dort komplexer und schützenswerter als andere, ausser der Tatsache, dass Du dort alleine Deine Freizeit verbringen willst?



Jeds Ökosystem ist komplex, jedoch habe ich keine Lust Dir die einzigartigen Punkte (gerade im Bezug der Feuchtbiotope) der SH darzulegen. Wenn es dich wirklich interessiert darfst du dich gerne vertrauensvoll an jeden, welcher in den rekultivierungsprozess involviert ist/war, wenden. 

Zuletzt sei angemerkt, dass du auch auf Seite 3 der Diskussion noch nicht begriffen hast, dass ich dort nicht alleine radeln will, sondern dem Gesamtprojekt Bergwelt kritisch gegenüberstehe.

Nachtrag: Ich war dort gerade eine Runde drehen und nachhaltig "beeindruckt" ob des Lärmes der Motocrossstrecke. Wenn da noch angedachte Attraktionen errichtet werden kann ich auch gleich in der Stadt fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dieterAschmitz (9. Juni 2012)

@ rauffaser 
kannst du mir mal in K U R Z E N worten erklären was du willst
mein ikuh ist zwar > als 1 (ein stein hat auch einen ikuh von 1 - dadurch weiß er daß er liegenbleiben muß) aber so recht will mir dein gedankengut nicht klar werden

lieben dank

gruß
dieter


----------



## gobo (9. Juni 2012)

leutz ihr müsst mal euren müll lesen den ihr schreibt!!
da wird sich um was gestritten was es noch garnicht gibt oder geben wird.
hatte die gemeinde düren nicht auch so ein vorhaben!!?ach wieviele mio. standen da bereit und wieviele wollten tatkräftig mit bauen,und nu??
jetzt hört man davon nix mehr,tja.
so oder anders wird es auch mit der sophienhöhe gehen,wartet mal ab.
ich will nicht klug********n oder so aber das ist doch immer das selbe gelabber und getue.
da wird geschrieben wieviele kommen um zu helfen und was passiert keine sau(evt.5 von gemeldeten 20!!)sind am start weil der rest wieder ne prüfung hat oder mit klausuren beschäftigt ist,ich finds witzig.
und was den"...arsch hoch heben" betrifft gibt es auch leute die arbeiten müssen und nicht ausschlafen können!!
wenn das was geben wird dann sollte das auch ne firma machen die sich mit sowas auskennt und nicht irgend eine gruppen biker wo eh nix bei rum kommt!!ohh ich weiß ihr werdet mich nun zerreißen,ich mach popkorn

mfg


----------



## Raufaser (9. Juni 2012)

dieterAschmitz schrieb:


> [...]



Ich möchte: Keine Bergwelt auf einem Teil der SH da ich befürchte, dass diese vehemente Auswirkungen auf die gesamte SH haben wird.


----------



## dieterAschmitz (9. Juni 2012)

Raufaser schrieb:


> Ich möchte: Keine Bergwelt auf einem Teil der SH da ich befürchte, dass diese vehemente Auswirkungen auf die gesamte SH haben wird.



 hab ich verstanden


----------



## 2_Danger (9. Juni 2012)

Ich glaube auch nicht das das was wird.
17 Millionen bei 140000 Besuchern jährlich.
Wann sollen sich die Investitionen rechnen?
PS bisher bin ich ganz gut ohne Seilbahn auf diesen Hügel hochgekommen und das als 
ÜFu  ( über 50)


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (10. Juni 2012)

ich kann mich nur wiederholen:







lasst euch nicht von pseudointellektuellem geschwafel beeindrucken.

edit: oh, da hab ich ja satte zwei seiten neue posts übersehen.
bleibt trotzdem so. ich zieh schonmal den kopf ein 

edit edit: im übrigen kann ich als jäger der haltlosen behauptung, treibjagden würden zu ungusten der tiere veranstaltet, nur wehemend widersprechen. das ist genau der unsinn der von fanatischen tierschützern gern in die welt gesetzt wird. man sollte sich mal über den begriff hege, die wildbestandszahlen der letzten 20 jahre und jagd im allgemeinen informieren. dann würde selbst einem raufaser klar dass das einfach nur quatsch ist.


----------



## LF-X (10. Juni 2012)

btt 

Klingt erstmal interessant. Ich frage mich aber, ob es dafür in der Region wirklich genügend Interessenten gibt. Dank der rekultivierten Wälder und Abraumhalden, gibt es eigentlich genug Wege, die mit dem MTB Spaß machen, sofern man sich auf Touren und CC beschränken kann.

Auf der Sophienhöhe war ich bisher zwar nur 3 mal in den letzten 2 Jahren, aber wirklich MTB interessierte konnte ich da bisher nicht antreffen.

Da ist im Gebiet zwischen Königsdorfer Wald oder und Glessener Höhe deutlich mehr los.
Mag an der Nähe zu Köln liegen, das Gelände ist aber auch interessanter.

Momentan ist die Sophienhöhe eigentlich nur eins. 200hm rauf, 200hm runter, eventuell in der Imbissbude einen Snack... und dann weiter.

Ein Bike-Park (in welcher Form auch immer) würde vielleicht mehr MTBs aus dem Keller hohlen. Ich bin da aber noch skeptisch.

War in der Studie etwas von den Besucherzahlen der MTB-Parks geschätzt worden? Wenn ja, wieviele und wie wurde das geschätzt?


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (10. Juni 2012)

Da muss ich dir widersprechen. Auf der SH ist schon einiges an Bikern unterwegs. Meine Erfahrung im Gegensatz zur glessener Höhe muss ich sagen, dass die SH mehr an Trails und fahrspaß zu bieten hat. Man muss natürlich wissen wo man diese auch findet. aber alle die wir bisher mitgenommen haben waren doch erstaunt was es so gibt auf der SH. Heute werden wir aber mal wieder die Glessener ausprobieren. Habe eine Tour von einem "ansässigen" bekommen und natürlich lasse ich mich auch eines besseren belehren 

Zurück zum thema SH. ich habe mich mit der DIMB in Verbindung gesetzt. Sie würden uns unterstützen um etwas wie den flowtrail stromberg zu schaffen. Allerdings braucht man dann ordentlich Hilfe aus der lokalen Bikeszene. Was, wo und wie dies verwirklicht werden kann, werde ich euch mitteilen wenn die Eckdaten feststehen.


----------



## Raufaser (10. Juni 2012)

Dr_Snuggles schrieb:


> [...] ich als jäger [...]



Da weiß man direkt mit wes Geistes Kind man zu tun hat. Für derartige Klientel fallen meine Statements noch deutlicher aus, jedoch und glücklicherweise ist Jagd hier nicht Thema (Informieren kann man sich außerordentlich gut in Jagdforen. Was die Damen und Herren dort vom Stapel lassen formt ein perfektes Bild der Grünröcke).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dieterAschmitz (10. Juni 2012)

ich habe gehört es soll eine unterirdische bikeroute geplant sein - dann stört das keinen und löcher hat die kohlengang ja genug hinterlassen


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (10. Juni 2012)

Raufaser schrieb:


> Da weiß man direkt mit wes Geistes Kind man zu tun hat. Für derartige Klientel fallen meine Statements noch deutlicher aus, jedoch und glücklicherweise ist Jagd hier nicht Thema (Informieren kann man sich außerordentlich gut in Jagdforen. Was die Damen und Herren dort vom Stapel lassen formt ein perfektes Bild der Grünröcke).




   schön zu sehen wie leute sich lächerlich machen  

dein offensichtlicher rundumschlag auf alles was dir nicht in den kram passt entlarvt deine fragwürdige gesamtargumentation, die sich noch dazu auf unwahrheiten stützt, erneut.
die jagd ist das älteste handwerk der menschheit, aber was red ich eigentlich du bist so oder so beratungsresistent. geh und kauf dein fleisch im supermarkt ausm tier-kz.
ich werd mich an dieser diskussion nicht weiter beteiligen, reine zeitverschwendung.


----------



## CinnTV (10. Juni 2012)

okto007 schrieb:


> Ist auf jeden Fall ein super Angang für diese Region
> Ich war heute direkt mal beim Bürgermeister und habe mich ein bisschen mehr aufklären lassen und dieses Projekt hat es in sich.
> 
> Falls ihr aus der Umgebung seit könntet ihr die Bürgerpräsentation am Montag um 18:30 in der Aula der Gesamtschule Niederzier verfolgen.


 
Ich war mit ihm da
Der Bürgermeister hat uns einen möglichen plan gezeigt.
es sollen sowohl downhill wie auch Freeride, 4x, flow ride und slopestyle entstehen.  am fuße einen übungsparcour.


----------



## CinnTV (10. Juni 2012)

2_Danger schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch nicht das das was wird.
> 17 Millionen bei 140000 Besuchern jährlich.
> Wann sollen sich die Investitionen rechnen?
> PS bisher bin ich ganz gut ohne Seilbahn auf diesen Hügel hochgekommen und das als
> ÜFu  ( über 50)


 
Es geht eher in den grafity bereich


----------



## CinnTV (10. Juni 2012)

gobo schrieb:


> leutz ihr müsst mal euren müll lesen den ihr schreibt!!
> da wird sich um was gestritten was es noch garnicht gibt oder geben wird.
> hatte die gemeinde düren nicht auch so ein vorhaben!!?ach wieviele mio. standen da bereit und wieviele wollten tatkräftig mit bauen,und nu??
> jetzt hört man davon nix mehr,tja.
> ...


 
Den groben bau übernimmt rwe die ganzen Feinarbeiten werden von dem investor bezahlt


----------



## LF-X (10. Juni 2012)

@TaT-2-Junkie: Nächste Wochende schon was vor? Dann komm ich mit 2 Fahrern mal zur SH um dort die Trails kennenzulernen. Bis jetzt waren wir nur oben auf den Wegen mit den Aussichtspunkten/Gipfelkreuzen. Das ist zwar recht angenehm zu Fahren (mal vom Anstieg abgesehen) - Aber Fahrtechnisch recht langweilig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (10. Juni 2012)

LF-X schrieb:


> @TaT-2-Junkie: Nächste Wochende schon was vor? Dann komm ich mit 2 Fahrern mal zur SH um dort die Trails kennenzulernen. Bis jetzt waren wir nur oben auf den Wegen mit den Aussichtspunkten/Gipfelkreuzen. Das ist zwar recht angenehm zu Fahren (mal vom Anstieg abgesehen) - Aber Fahrtechnisch recht langweilig.



Nächstes Wochenende bin ich leider das ganze Wochenende nicht da. Wenn ihr danach nochmal da seid schreibt einfach noch mal.

Wenn ihr aber per.GPS fährt haben wir in unserem Blog eine Tour zum runterladen. Da fehlen zwar ein paar die wir noch entdeckt haben, aber die kann man dann ja mal nachholen. Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja diese Woche die zu abzufahren und Online zu stellen.


----------



## Raufaser (10. Juni 2012)

dieterAschmitz schrieb:


> ich habe gehört es soll eine unterirdische bikeroute geplant sein - dann stört das keinen und löcher hat die kohlengang ja genug hinterlassen



Die Idee ist so verkehrt nicht:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=430784


----------



## Fraser83 (10. Juni 2012)

Raufaser schrieb:


> (Informieren kann man sich außerordentlich gut in Jagdforen. Was die Damen und Herren dort vom Stapel lassen formt ein perfektes Bild der Grünröcke).



Und dasselbe machst Du dann auch im MTB-Forum, sich über die bösen Biker zu informieren!

Kann keiner den Kerl hier Rausschmeißen?


----------



## Raufaser (10. Juni 2012)

Lächerlich! Lies den Thread, dann erkennst du, dass ich das Gesamtkonzept ablehne. Von bösen Bikern ist nirgends die Rede.


----------



## HelmutK (10. Juni 2012)

Bevor Ihr Euch zu sehr streitet, ob und was das "Berweltprojekt" überhaupt bringt, solltet Ihr vielleicht am Montag mal ein paar Fragen dazu stellen, ob und was man sich wirtschaftlich denn da vorstellt.

In dem Zeitungsartikel wird von ca. 140.000 Besuchern im Jahr und EUR 17 Millionen als Investment gesprochen. Wenn wir mal davon ausgehen, dass ein Investor mit mindestens 10% Rendite auf sein risikobehaftetes Investment kalkulieren müsste, dann wird meines Erachtens  schon sehr schnell deutlich, dass sich dafür kein Investor finden kann. Letztlich müsste er pro Jahr rund 1,7 Mio. Gewinn anstreben, die er aus den 140.000 Besuchern rausholen müsste. Und selbst bei einer geringeren Renditeerwartung von nur 5% müsste er noch 850.000  als Gewinn anstreben. Und da reden wir nur vom Gewinn und nicht vom Umsatz und den laufenden Kosten. Bei einer eher großzügigen Gewinnmarge von 25% müssten da schon Umsätze von 3,4 Mio. bei nur 5% Rendite auf das Invest fliessen. Runtergerechnet auf den einzelnen Besucher reden wir somit von von einem Mindestumsatz von rund 24 Euro pro Besucher (5% Rendite und 25% Gewinnmarge). Setzen wir die Gewinnmarge niedriger als 25% an, z. B. bei eher realistischen 10% dann sieht das noch schlechter aus, denn da müssten schon rund 60 Euro Umsatz pro Besucher fließen. 

Ich würde da mal vorsichtig in so einer Sitzung die Frage aufwerfen, wie sich ein Invest von EUR 17 Millionen je rechnen soll? Recherchiert doch mal - nur so als Beispiel - nach Investitionszahlen, Besucherzahlen, etc. der Skihallen in Neuss und Bottrop und schaut mal, womit die heute ihre Umsätze erzielen - da dürfte einiges klarer werden.


----------



## 2_Danger (10. Juni 2012)

CinnTV schrieb:


> Den groben bau übernimmt rwe die ganzen Feinarbeiten werden von dem investor bezahlt



Laut Kölner Stadtanzeiger liest sich das aber anders:
Denn ein privater Investor wird noch gesucht. Fest steht jedoch, dass die öffentliche Hand über die 30 000 Euro hinaus, die die Kreise Rhein-Erft und Düren sowie das Bergbauunternehmen RWE Power gemeinsam für die Studie aufgebracht haben, keinen weiteren Cent beisteuern soll.


----------



## LF-X (10. Juni 2012)

WofÃ¼r werden die 17 Mio. â¬ eigentlich verbraten?


----------



## Jetpilot (10. Juni 2012)

> Wofür werden die 17 Mio.  eigentlich verbraten?


Frage ich mich auch schon die ganze zeit


----------



## LF-X (10. Juni 2012)

Klingt viel. Wenn natürlich Restaurant, Ski-Lift, etc... dazugehören ist das wahrscheinlich schon realistisch. Ging ja nicht nur um einen Bikepark.


----------



## Schmok (11. Juni 2012)

Richtig genauer gehts eigentlich um viel mehr , denk ich , da ist dieser Bikepark eher nur ein Lolly zu Tittiteament denn...
Obwohl ich Rauphaser sonst eher nur zu hauf an die Wand klatsche und mir keinerlei Komentare von ihm gefallen lasse ausser " Nich genug durchgeweicht" 
Es mich auch hier eher langweilt von ihm was zu lesen ^^ ausser grobkorn oder superkorn, 33er oder 52er usw. 
Hat er in einem "Weit ausholenden Gedanken " doch Recht .
Dieser Berg , er gehört da nicht hin ! zurrück mit ihm in seine Löcher ! 
Jedoch kommt davon das Grundwasser nebst seiner "Feuchtbiotope" nicht zurrück 
Ich bin da mal gespannt wieviel RWE sich das Kosten lässt den Berg nicht wieder zurrück schaufeln zu müssen , daher bin ich eher geneigt ans Projekt zu glauben 
Der Standort zu seinen Einzugsgebieten ist jedenfalls genial


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (11. Juni 2012)

Der Berg wird nicht zurückgeschaufelt...wird viel drüber geredet auch im Tagebau...es wurde ja schon die zukünftige Entstehung eines Sees genehmigt...aber selbst das werden wir nicht meh erleben.

Wer ist denn heute auf der Info-Veranstaltung?


----------



## Wirkungsgrad (11. Juni 2012)

Ich werde Definitiv hingehen und mir das ganze Conzept mal anhören !
Schau ma mal ,dann seh mas scho


----------



## LF-X (11. Juni 2012)

Und? Wie war die Veranstaltung?


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (12. Juni 2012)

Ich fand die Veranstaltung sehr gut. Die Machbarkeitsstudie wurde sehr gut erklärt und näher gebracht. Die anschließenden Wortmeldungen waren nach meinem Gefühl mehr positiv als negativ. Klar gab es auch Gegner, die die Themen Tierwelt, Mountainbiken zerstört die Natur, Lärm etc aufgriffen. Die wurden aber mit genau den richtigen antworten und Argumenten seitens des Bürgermeisters und des Vorträgers der ma Machbarkeitsstudie beantwortet.
Was ich für sehr wichtig fand waren die Argumente der Landräte, die darauf aus sind die Umgebung interassanter und attraktiver für junge Menschen gestalten möchten um auch diese in der Umgebung zu halten. Klar steckt da auch die finanzielle Gedanke dahinter.
Jetzt heißt es erstmal abwarten ob sich wirklich Investoren finden, die das eine oder andere Projekt verwirklichen.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (12. Juni 2012)

Hier der erste Zeitungsbericht zu der gestrigen Versammlung:

http://www.aachener-zeitung.de/loka...-Verschwindend-geringer-Eingriff-in-die-Natur


----------



## Wirkungsgrad (12. Juni 2012)

Machbarkeitsstudie wurde meines Erachtens gut präsentiert u. mit durchwegs positivem Feedback der Hörenden bestätigt.Der Hr.Landrat sowie der Hr.Bürgermeister bemühten sich durchwegs die Atraktivität u. Wichtigkeit des Vorhabens  für die Jugend zu schildern und darzustellen - was durchaus gelang . Einigen Ortsansässigen konnte eine Pessimistische Grundstimmung (Natur/Artenschutz - Lärmbelästigung u.d.gleichen) jedoch nicht abgesprochen werden , was denke ich aber bei einer solchen Studie ,die der Öffentlichkeit dargelegt wird ,absolut wichtige Punkte sind und diskutiert werde sollten ! .Wie schon TaT-2-Junkie erwähnte gibt es sicherlich auch den Profit orientierten, wirtschaftlichen Gedanken an der ganzen Sache.
Was solls ! Denn ohne den Profit wird sich hier auch kein Investor finden - ok ! 
Es wird sich bestimmt bald zeigen ob das Vorhaben eine Eigendynamik entwickelt oder nicht !
Meinerseits jedenfalls hat das Projekt vollste Unterstützung !
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=208876


----------



## Wirkungsgrad (12. Juni 2012)

Danke für den Artikel  TaT-2-Junkie !!!

Inhaltlich bringt er die Darstellung des Abend sehr gut auf den Punkt !


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (12. Juni 2012)

Nichts zu danken. Finde ich auch, dass alles dort gut niedergeschrieben wurde.

Meine bzw unsere Unterstützung hat das Projekt auch. Wir werden sehen ob etwas daraus wird.


----------



## michaduke (15. Juni 2012)

Bin auch mit dabei!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommyOO (20. Juni 2012)

hab aber in einem anderen Artikel gelesen das es eher eine Bikestrecke geben soll die für jeder Mann ist,also eher was einfaches. Oder wisst ihr was anderes?


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (20. Juni 2012)

Auf der Bürgerversammlung wurde ein Bikepark á la Winterberg vorgestellt. Also Downhill, 4Cross, Slopestyle, Northshore, Übungsparcours für Anfänger, Flowtrail etc

Der Flowtrail soll dann eher familienfreundlich sein.


----------



## tommyOO (21. Juni 2012)

na dann man kann gespannt sein? Brauch ich nicht mehr in Eifel hoch  Wird bestimmt nächstes Jahr erst was von zu sehen sein oder?


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (21. Juni 2012)

ich tendiere auf gar nicht


----------



## LF-X (21. Juni 2012)

Ich schließe mich tendenziell der Pessimistenmeinung an ...


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (21. Juni 2012)

Es müssen auf jedenfall mehrere Investoren gleichzeitig gefunden werden. Denn viele Dinge die vorgestellt wurden können nicht oder sehr schwer ohne den teuersten Punkt auf der Rechnung, der Gondelbahn, funktionieren.

Aber ich lasse mich natürlich gerne eines Besseren belehren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommyOO (21. Juni 2012)

na toll,
aber vielleicht klappts ja noch mit dem Bikepark am Dreiländereck wo sie auch schon weiter gekommen sind!


----------



## Raufaser (26. Juni 2012)

Der Größenwahn ließ, wie vermutet, nicht lange auf sich warten. http://www.aachener-zeitung.de/news/topnews-detail-az/2514617/Darfs-ein-bisschen-mehr-Bergwelt-sein


----------



## Schmok (27. Juni 2012)

gähn  ich hol grad mal´n Bier und chips


----------



## chronic123 (12. Juli 2012)

Hallo, 

ich finds auch sehr interessant !  ich würd mein bike wenns sein müsste auch den berg hoch tragen. sind nur 6 km von mir zu hause bis dort 

Vllcht währe das eine art weckruf für den downhill sport in unserer umgebung.Auch tourismus mäßig könnte da was gehen. 

mal sehen was draus wird.

Greeeetz


----------



## tommyOO (14. Juli 2012)

naja glaub ist eher unwahrscheinlich das es dort was gibt. was alleine die Liftanlage verschlingen würde. Konzentriere mich mehr auf das Projekt 3 Ländereck,da ist man schon um einiges weiter mit der Planung.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (5. September 2012)

Ein nächster Schritt wird eingeleitet. Und dafür werden noch 1 oder 2 engagierte Biker für einen Videodreh gesucht.

Mehr Infos in unserem Blog:

http://4seasonsmtb.wordpress.com/2012/09/05/bikerin-fur-videodreh-gesucht/


----------



## LF-X (6. September 2012)

Da sitze ich gerade im Flieger  Sonst hätte ich gerene mit gemacht....


----------



## Gravity_rider (8. September 2012)

tommyOO schrieb:


> naja glaub ist eher unwahrscheinlich das es dort was gibt. was alleine die Liftanlage verschlingen würde. Konzentriere mich mehr auf das Projekt 3 Ländereck,da ist man schon um einiges weiter mit der Planung.



Genauso, denke ich auch.
Habe ein paar nette informationen bekommen dazu, von jemanden, der bei der planung dabei ist, bzw von einem Vater eines freundes, und er meinte, solange keine sicheren investoren gefunden werden, wird nie ein park errichtet werden, das ist halt das problem, er meinte, es wurde schon ein paar investoren gefunden, aber sie haben sich am ende doch dagegen entschieden


----------



## dieterAschmitz (8. September 2012)

Gravity_rider schrieb:


> Genauso, denke ich auch.
> Habe ein paar nette informationen bekommen dazu, von jemanden, der bei der planung dabei ist, bzw von einem Vater eines freundes, und er meinte, solange keine sicheren investoren gefunden werden, wird nie ein park errichtet werden, das ist halt das problem, er meinte, es wurde schon ein paar investoren gefunden, aber sie haben sich am ende doch dagegen entschieden


*

Ob der Park kommt oder nicht ist mir persönlich Sch..... egal,*

aber laß doch die machen die dran glauben - und laßt die doch in Ruhe machen die schon Gas geben - anstatt immer nur zu lavern was alles nicht geht und warum das alles nicht geht

Wahrscheinlich hast du die Machbarkeitsstudie nicht gelesen oder ????

Gruß @ Tommy00 - hat sich ja stark verändert dein Equipment seit unsere tour von vor 2 Jahren


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (11. September 2012)

Ein kleiner Bericht zum gestrigen Drehtag auf der Sophienhöhe.

http://4seasonsmtb.wordpress.com/2012/09...n-fur-ca-15sek/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TommyTheMan (17. September 2012)

Also ich drücke die Daumen das noch Investoren gefunden werden, mir ist das nämlich ganz und gar nicht egal schließlich geht es hier um meinen Sport den ich einfach Liebe und wenn es ein Projekt gibt das dafür sorgt das ich einen zusätzlichen Spott mit Lift in meiner nähe bekomme dann finde ich das einfach nur Super GEIL verdammt noch mal. 

Auch wenn die Realisierung unwahrscheinlich scheint, muss man doch nicht gleich immer alles mieß reden, ich finde es super das es Leute gibt die da Herzblut reinstecken und versuchen alle Hebel in bewegung zu setzten um sowas zu Realisieren. Hut ab und weiter so!


----------



## DerElsdorfer (18. September 2012)

TommyTheMan schrieb:


> Also ich drücke die Daumen das noch Investoren gefunden werden, mir ist das nämlich ganz und gar nicht egal schließlich geht es hier um meinen Sport den ich einfach Liebe und wenn es ein Projekt gibt das dafür sorgt das ich einen zusätzlichen Spott mit Lift in meiner nähe bekomme dann finde ich das einfach nur Super GEIL verdammt noch mal.
> 
> Auch wenn die Realisierung unwahrscheinlich scheint, muss man doch nicht gleich immer alles mieß reden, ich finde es super das es Leute gibt die da Herzblut reinstecken und versuchen alle Hebel in bewegung zu setzten um sowas zu Realisieren. Hut ab und weiter so!



 So sehe ich das auch !!!


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (18. September 2012)

Wurde von radonqlt in unserer IG gepostet:



> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chronic123 (28. September 2012)

Also wenn ich winterberg mit den mir in den kopfkommenden möglichkeiten auf der SH vergleiche bleibt WB da deutlich auf der strecke! 

Für mich als downhill und freeride interessierten währe das gelinde gesagt der hammer. Da ich freunde habe die skateboard fahren bin ich in der vergangenheit auch mit dirt und bmx fahrern aus der umgebung zusammen gekommen. und die lächtzen ALLE nach einer vernünftigen gelegenheit zum fahren und um ihr talent unter beweis stellen zu können. Je nach qualität und möglichkeiten auf der sh wird sich das mehr als schnell rumsprechen. in allen bereichen des bikesports.downhill cups und andere events ^^ komme grad schon ins träumen.

In meinen augen geht der jugend trend wieder dazu über,mehr raus zu gehen,den sollten wir hier nicht verpassen. Wie schnell hat sich da eine Comunity gebildet. Die holländer kommen etc. Fahrrad läden siedeln sich an und dürfen mal was anderes anbieten als ebike´s für rentner.

Das muß einfach klappen ^^ ich sehe da durchaus ne menge potential.
Und danke an alle,die zeit und herz in die sache investieren die jugend wird es euch danken!!


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (12. Oktober 2012)

Hier mal was neues:

http://www.kreis-dueren.de/aktuelle...smus/155010100000032961.php&fb_source=message


----------



## chronic123 (12. Oktober 2012)

was ich nicht so ganz peile ist das ich schon oft gelesen habe das die 17 mil. viel zu hoch gegriffen sind und daß das ganze nicht wirtschaftlich ist.
Und die leute die das in münchen vorstellen sagen quasi "alles top", "das ist wirtschaftlich" Was sehen die was wir nicht sehen.

kann mir das mal einer erklären? ^^


----------



## LF-X (12. Oktober 2012)

Liest sich doch ganz gut. Die Region scheint auch interessanter für Freizitler zu seon, als ich das gedacht hätte. Im Sommer mal auf dem Fußballgolfplatz und dem Terra Nova gewesen. Im gut besucht gewesen und sehr viele Tourenradler unterwegs.

Bin mal gepannt, was sich da noch so entwickelt.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (15. Oktober 2012)

Wir haben das Video zugeschickt bekommen und wollen es euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten.

http://4seasonsmtb.wordpress.com/2012/10/15/das-video-zur-bergwelt-sophienhohe/


----------



## fknobel (19. Oktober 2012)

Klingt schon sehr interessant, hoffe das es was wird auf der Sophienhöhe. Auch wenn es meiner meinung nach bei weitem nicht so groß sein muss! Was uns MTBler Betrift würden ja schon ein bis zwei "lines" den Bergrunter reichen für den Anfang...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (19. Oktober 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Was uns MTBler Betrift würden ja schon ein bis zwei "lines" den Bergrunter reichen für den Anfang...



Genau aus dem Grund halten wir uns im Gespräch für den Fall, dass bis Ende nächsten Jahres kein Investor gefunden wird haben die Verantwortlichen schon signalisiert auch andere Möglichkeiten in Betracht zu ziehen.

Auch wenn ein Kumpel sich als Bikeparkbetreiber im zuge der "Bergwelt Sophienhöhe" ins Gespräch gebracht hat. Allerdings hat er keine Millionen auf dem Konto und wäre dann auf die ehrenamtliche Hilfe der örtlichen Bikeszene sowie eventuelle Sponsoren angewiesen wäre. Aus dem Grund haben wir hier im Forum die IG Flowtrail Sophienhöhe gegründet.

Wir werden es sehen. Wir bleiben auf jedenfall am Ball


----------



## KaskiaRacing (25. Oktober 2012)

Tach zusammen,


habe aufgrund der Arbeitsstelle meiner Freundin von dem Projekt erfahren und muss sagen: !
Ich hoffe, dass das was wird, denn die Region kann noch so einiges vertragen!

Viel Erfolg den Machern und vielen Dank fürs Engagement!

Grüße aus Wuppertal


----------



## dieterAschmitz (14. Dezember 2012)

.............


----------



## Gravity_rider (14. Dezember 2012)

eine frage zum sonntag ist das ne enduro tour oder ne DH tour?


----------



## tommyOO (14. Dezember 2012)

Gibt's DH Touren ?


----------



## chronic123 (15. Dezember 2012)

Downhill?  

Hat einer ne ahnung ob es an der sophienhöhe ein paar schöne lines gibt?

Kenn mich leider nicht gut genug aus auf der höhe.

Greeetz Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommyOO (15. Dezember 2012)

Nee also wir haben da keine gefunden. Fahr da dann doch lieber in die schöne Eifel


----------



## dieterAschmitz (15. Dezember 2012)

morjen die herrn > 150mmmmmm federweg ist am sonntag eher lästig - weil die kannst du nicht ausfahren
ich fahre wohl mal klassikermäßig mit ohne federgabel 


und auf der sophie gibts gar nix über S1, und das auch nur im dunkeln )))


----------



## dieterAschmitz (15. Dezember 2012)

tommyOO schrieb:


> Gibt's DH Touren ?



eine gute frage.....


----------



## LF-X (15. Dezember 2012)

Dafür kann man sich schön den Berg hochquälen.


----------



## 2_Danger (15. Dezember 2012)

sind pro Auffahrt doch nur 200 Hm


----------



## dieterAschmitz (15. Dezember 2012)

2_Danger schrieb:


> sind pro Auffahrt doch nur 200 Hm



kommt sich auf die variante an - und natürlich wie schnell du fährst


----------



## 2_Danger (15. Dezember 2012)

dieterAschmitz schrieb:


> kommt sich auf die variante an - und natürlich wie schnell du fährst



ne , die Höhe von dem Hügel ändert sich nicht und die Geschwindigkeit hat überhaupt nichts mit Hm zu tun . Daher pro Auffahrt max 200 Hm.


----------



## ChaotAC (15. Dezember 2012)

Naja, 
wenn du erstmal nur zur Hälfte hochfährst, dann wieder runterfährst und dann ganz nach oben hast du ja 300hm, ob man dann die 100tm (Tiefenmeter, gibt´s das ?!?!) abzieht ist ja jedem selbst überlassen...vielleicht meinte er das ?!?!


----------



## 2_Danger (15. Dezember 2012)

2_Danger schrieb:


> ne , Daher pro Auffahrt max 200 Hm.


sag ich doch max 200 pro Auffahrt. Wenn du 5* hochfährst hast du 1000 Hm


----------



## dieterAschmitz (15. Dezember 2012)

2_Danger schrieb:


> ne , die Höhe von dem Hügel ändert sich nicht und die Geschwindigkeit hat überhaupt nichts mit Hm zu tun . Daher pro Auffahrt max 200 Hm.



Ironiean! man beachte bei der information der geschwindigkeit in bezug auf die hömis bitte die "MEHREREN" 
Ironieaus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (18. Januar 2013)

Tut sich da eigentlich was in Richtung Bikepark?


----------



## chronic123 (21. Januar 2013)

Moin, soweit ich weiss hat sich bis jetzt nichts mehr verändert,winter halt. 

Sobald sich der schnee verzogen hat wollte ich mal auf eigene faust los fahren obs nicht vllcht doch ein paar schöne abfahrten gibt. Hab noch nicht alles erkundet.

Ich kenn da zwar schon ein paar stellen an dem man springen kann aber ist halt nix halbes und nix ganzes. 

Greeetz


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (21. Januar 2013)

Wie chronic schon sagt. Es ist Winter. Zur Zeit ist eher ruhig in sachen "Bergwelt Sophienhöhe". In März werden wir uns wieder dran hängen. Haben uns ja schon ins Gespräch gebracht und das wollen wir auch weiter bleiben.

Mit viel springen ist auf der Sophienhöhe wenig. Abfahrten und Trails gibt es heute schon ein paar schöne. Das Areal auf dem der Bikepark oder Flowtrail entstehen soll hat aber (meiner Laienansicht) viel Potential.


----------



## Dusius (21. Januar 2013)

Ok, danke für die Info. Ich werde voraussichtlich im September ein Studium in Jülich beginnen und dann auch dort irgendwo wohnen. Ist ja ansonsten eher alles flach dort, wäre cool wenn es was gibt wo man mit dem bigbike fahren kann.

Grüße


----------



## fknobel (21. Januar 2013)

Dusius schrieb:


> Ok, danke für die Info. Ich werde voraussichtlich im September ein Studium in Jülich beginnen und dann auch dort irgendwo wohnen. Ist ja ansonsten eher alles flach dort, wäre cool wenn es was gibt wo man mit dem bigbike fahren kann.
> 
> Grüße



Ab in Zug und nach Aachen kommen... 

Ab vorraussichtlich Mai haben wir hier nen Bikepark und auch ansonsten ein recht ansehnliches Bikerevier. Ist vielleicht nicht die Lösung für jeden Tag, aber für einen Wochenendausflug lohnt es sich auf jeden fall hier her zu kommen.


----------



## Dusius (21. Januar 2013)

fknobel schrieb:


> Ab in Zug und nach Aachen kommen...
> 
> Ab vorraussichtlich Mai haben wir hier nen Bikepark und auch ansonsten ein recht ansehnliches Bikerevier. Ist vielleicht nicht die Lösung für jeden Tag, aber für einen Wochenendausflug lohnt es sich auf jeden fall hier her zu kommen.



Das hört sich ja super an, werde ich auf alle Fälle drauf zurück kommen


----------



## chronic123 (21. Januar 2013)

fknobel schrieb:


> Ab in Zug und nach Aachen kommen...
> 
> Ab vorraussichtlich Mai haben wir hier nen Bikepark und auch ansonsten ein recht ansehnliches Bikerevier. Ist vielleicht nicht die Lösung für jeden Tag, aber für einen Wochenendausflug lohnt es sich auf jeden fall hier her zu kommen.




Geniale sache da sieht man mal was alles möglich ist wenn sich ambtionierte biker zusammen tuhen. echt super. 

Sofern der verein noch mitglieder aufnimmt bin ich sofort dabei


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (21. Januar 2013)

echt super, was ihr in Aachen geschafft habt  ...ich hoffe wir kommen dieses Jahr auch weiter mit unseren Bemühungen.


----------



## acmatze (21. Januar 2013)

na klar nimmt der verein noch mitglieder auf. je mehr desto besser ;-)

http://www.gelaendefahrrad-aachen.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (21. Januar 2013)

Sehr cool, dann weiß ich ja schon wo ich hin muss wenn ich in die Gegend ziehe


----------



## chiefrock (25. Januar 2013)

Heute stand sogar was in der Express zu dem Thema.
Man plant wohl einen richtigen Freizeitpark inkl. Schumi-Go-Kart-Bahn. 

Gibt es eigentlich eine Interessensgemeinschaft oder ähnliches, die den Planern beratend zur Seite steht?

Wünschenswert wäre, wenn man sich hier am Beispiel "Flowtrail Stromberg" orientiert.

Hoffe nur, dass nicht nur sportferne Leute an der Planung beteiligt sind.

Grüße.


----------



## chiefrock (25. Januar 2013)

Ach hab schon gesehen... TaT-2-Junkie hat eine Interessensgemeinschaft gegründet.

Hoffe Ihr stößt mit euren Vorschlägen (habt Ihr schon was konkretes erarbeitet?) auf offene Ohren. 

Lt. Express soll sogar ein Lift für den Hügel angedacht sein (keine Ahnung ob da dann Räder in die Gondeln sollen).

Das Beispiel Stromberg zeigt jedenfalls, dass man mit "geringen" Mitteln viel erreichen kann. 

Falls es hart auf hart kommt: Ne Schippe kann ich halten 

Grüße.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (25. Januar 2013)

Ja wir haben uns schon bei den planern ins Gespräch gebracht. Ein Kumpel von mir würde gern als bikepark Betreiber dort einsteigen. Wenn dies zustande kommt brauchen wir aber dann wirklich freiwillige Hände und schaufeln.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (25. Januar 2013)

Wir haben auch schon ein sogenanntes positionspapier vorgelegt. Wer mal reinlesen möchte kann dies in unserem Blog tun:
http://4seasonsmtb.wordpress.com/mountainbikerevier-sophienhohe/


----------



## Dusius (25. Januar 2013)

Ich bin am August in der Umgebung für ein Studium und wäre sicher dabei  brauchen aber was härteres als ein Flowtrail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chiefrock (25. Januar 2013)

@TaT-2-Junkie 
Kann das Positionspapier leider nicht aufrufen. Funzt irgendwie nicht... wenn ich auf den Link des Papiers klicke, dann kann ich mir leider nur das .jpg ansehen.

   @Dusius
Mal in Stromberg gewesen? Finde die haben das da wirklich sehr gut umgesetzt. Seit 2012 ist auch das No Jokes Ding offen. Wenn es sowas auch nur ansatzweise in der näheren Umgebung gäbe, das wäre mal so richtig FETT! 

Grüße.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (25. Januar 2013)

Dusius schrieb:


> Ich bin am August in der Umgebung für ein Studium und wäre sicher dabei  brauchen aber was härteres als ein Flowtrail



Oh ja...habe gerade auch gesehen, dass man das PDF Dokument nicht mehr sehen kann. Ich kümmere mich darum und sage bescheid wenn es funktioniert.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (26. Januar 2013)

Das Positionspapier sollte jetzt wieder einsehbar sein.


----------



## Dusius (26. Januar 2013)

@chiefrock nein war ich noch nicht, hab mir allerdings einige Videos angeschaut. Ist sicher cool aber paar mehr Sprünge fände ich nice.


----------



## chiefrock (26. Januar 2013)

Hab's Positionspapier jetzt mal gelesen und muss zugeben, dass das Beispiel Stronmberg vielleicht zu klein gedacht ist. Hier muss wohl ein wirtschaftliches Interesse mit in den Vordergrund rücken um das ganze umzusetzen. Wenn ich mir überlege, dass Winterberg 180hm hat, dann kann ich's kaum erwarten, dass da die Bagger anrollen. 

Hoffentlich wird das was.

Grüße.


----------



## Dusius (26. Januar 2013)

Wie viel hm hat die sh?


----------



## 2_Danger (26. Januar 2013)

ca 200


----------



## Dusius (26. Januar 2013)

dann ist da ja richtig was möglich, dort nur ein Flowtrail zu bauen wäre Verschwendung 
Es muss ja kein riesen Park werden aber zwei oder drei Strecken wäre doch was.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (26. Januar 2013)

chiefrock schrieb:


> Hab's Positionspapier jetzt mal gelesen und muss zugeben, dass das Beispiel Stronmberg vielleicht zu klein gedacht ist. Hier muss wohl ein wirtschaftliches Interesse mit in den Vordergrund rücken um das ganze umzusetzen. Wenn ich mir überlege, dass Winterberg 180hm hat, dann kann ich's kaum erwarten, dass da die Bagger anrollen.
> 
> Hoffentlich wird das was.
> 
> Grüße.



Da muss ich sagen, dass die Idee mit einem Flowtrail ála Stromberg mir kam als diese 17 Millionen im Raum standen. Habe mich dann mal mit der DIMB in Verbindung gesetzt um mich mal zu Informieren wie so ein Flowtrail verwirklicht werden kann. Ich wollte einfach eine günstigere Alternative den Planern der "Bergwelt Sophienhöhe" vorlegen, damit die grundlegende Freigabe der Eigentümer der Sophienhöhe für angelegte Mountainbikestrecken auch genutzt werden kann, falls sich kein Investor findet. Aus dem Grund habe ich die IG gegründet.
Habe dann OmeridianO kennengelernt, der als Dipl-Ing. der Landschaftsplanung, einen viel größeren Background und Wissen mitbringt und sich als möglicher Betreiber eines Bikeparks eingebracht hat. Da waren die Möglichkeiten natürlich viel größer gesteckt. Seit dem arbeiten wir beide daran im Gespräch zu bleiben und einen ersten Fuß in die Tür zu bekommen. Er hat natürlich, frisch von der Uni, keine Millionen auf dem Konto. Aus dem Grund wären wir dann auf helfende Hände und Unterstützung von Sponsoren angewiesen. 
Wir hoffen auch, dass auf der Sophienhöhe etwas entsteht. Das Gebiet, wo alles entstehen soll hat echt Potential (würden meinen Laienaugen sagen ). Vom Flowtrail bis Downhill könnte man da was aufbauen. Richtig gut wäre es wenn OmeridianO dort einsteigen kann, so hätten wir viel selber in der Hand. Wenn sich ein anderer Investor oder Bikepark Betreiber finden würde wäre das natürlich auch super.

Wir werden sehen. Ich denke dieses Jahr wird sich viel entscheiden auch in Hinblick auf die neue Kartbahn.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (26. Januar 2013)

sehr cool! Viel Erfolg weiterhin!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (26. Januar 2013)

Danke


----------



## chronic123 (9. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
Ich wollte mal schnell auf die kommende ausgabe vom Dirtmagazine.de hinweisen. 
Dort gibt es einen bericht "Hinter den kulissen des Bikeparks Winterberg". Einige interessante zahlen sind zu finden unteranderem besucherzahlen und kostenaufwand.
Ausgabe erscheint am 12.02.13 für 2 euro ist aber auch auf der facebook seite des BP Winterberg zu sehen.

Schöne karnevalstage wünsch ich


----------



## Marc555 (17. März 2013)

Sehr interessanter Fred.
Da ich aus familiären Gründen auch von Zeit zu Zeit in DN bin und öfters nach Malmedy fahre, bin ich natürlich sehr gespannt was und in welcher Form sich etwas auf der SH tut.

Ich wollte noch anmerken das der eigentliche Flowtrail nach Auskunft der Erbauer eher ein Endurotrail ist, der ringförmig angelegt wurde (Also auch mit einigen uphill Passagen). Am meisten aber der Bereich WH Trail gefahren wird. Der NJ Trail entstand aus den wachsenden Forderungen nach mehr "Airtime" und hat schon etwas mehr Bikepark-Charakter.

Es ist klasse, das sich etwas im Raum DN, Jül tut. Meiner Meinung nach beisst sich die Überschrift Bikepark Sophienhöhe etwas mit dem Flowtrail außer es soll ein Bestandteil eines möglichen Bikeparks sein. Aber das ist meine Meinung.

Es bleibt interessant!
Ich drücke auf jeden Fall die Daumen! (Und uns natürlich auch, da wir ein ähnliches Vorhaben planen. Das liegt allerdings im Taunus (Frankfurt am Main)).

Ride on


----------



## chiefrock (15. Mai 2013)

Gibt's eigentlich was neues zu dem Projekt?

Grüße.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (15. Mai 2013)

Leider Nein. Habe mich letzten Monat mal mit den mir bekannten Organisatoren in Verbindung gesetzt. Dort wurde mir gesagt, dass es noch keine weiteren Infos gibt.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (10. Juli 2013)

Habe heute einen neuen Zeitungsartikel gefunden. In dem ist zu lesen, dass alles sehr schleppend voran geht, was ja auch zu erwarten war. Aber lest selbst:

http://www.aachener-zeitung.de/loka...umsetzung-wegen-fehlender-investoren-1.613665


----------



## Wirkungsgrad (11. Juli 2013)

War mir klar das sich das ganze Projekt so wie es in diesem Ausmaß geplant ist, vorerst einmal selbst im Weg steht! 
Der Umfang der geplanten Sophienwelt ist so groß und weitreichend das die Umsetzung nur schleppend vorangehen kann! 
Da heißt es abwarten Tee trinken u. Am Ball bleiben. 
Die Jungs von Geländefahrrad Aachen hatten es da was leichter - da es sich ja nur auf den Bikesport begrenzt hält.

Wer viel will - muss viel geregelt bekommen.
Geduld u. Wille! 
Fragt sich nur ob die Ausdauer hierbei ausreichend ist?

Ich drücke alle Daumen (Plus die großen Zehen)
Falls bei irgendwas Unterstützung benötigt wird - bitte Posten, helfe gerne wo's nur geht.


----------



## chronic123 (11. Juli 2013)

Inzwischen hat sich ja sogar eine Bürgerinitiative gegen das projekt gebildet. Die linken wollen uns dazwischen funken.

Da gibts schon ein Vid auf YT zu. 

Sry Gab es eins zu.......hab mal meine meinung zu besagtem video geschrieben jetz ist es weg.....


----------



## Wirkungsgrad (12. Juli 2013)

www.motorsport-xl.de/news/2013/Kart...Kerpen-Konkrete-Umzugsplaene-Update-9392.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MitchMG (20. November 2013)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Habe heute einen neuen Zeitungsartikel gefunden. In dem ist zu lesen, dass alles sehr schleppend voran geht, was ja auch zu erwarten war. Aber lest selbst:
> 
> http://www.aachener-zeitung.de/loka...umsetzung-wegen-fehlender-investoren-1.613665



Hab das erst jetzt gesehen. Wird mal Zeit, dass  mit diesen tollen Geländen etwas passiert. man hätte soviele Möglichkeiten dort. Auch mit Seen, 4x4 Gelände für Quad, Jeeps usw.
Ein großer Spielplatz für große Kinder. Leider kommt wieder Größenwahn und Profitgier isn Spiel. Sowas hatten wir auch schon mal am Nürbrugring.
Und wo endete das Ganze ????

90% der geplanten Sachen sind doch (fast) kostenlos zu realisieren.
Start udn Landeplätze für Paraglider gibt es doch schon, zumindest wird dort geflogen. Genauso wie ein Rodelhang im Winter.
2-3 Bikestrecken sind doch kostenlos dort zu bauen. Zumindest wenn RWE....Rheinbraun mal  für 1-2 Wochen  nen Bagger und Radlader zur verfügung stellt.
Wofür brauch ich 17 Mio Euro ?
Soll man doch erst mal die Sportanlagen schaffen und dann über eine Vergrößerung usw. nachdenken.
Wenn es dort ein gut frequentierte Sportstätte gibt, werden auch Investoren, Restaurants usw. folgen.
Wenn nicht hat man zumindest ein gutes Gelände sinnvoll genutzt und  kaum Geld ausgegeben.

So..... Thread abonniert.
Ich hoffe es geht da bald voran und nicht erst in 18 Jahren, dann bin ich für den Scheiß zu alt.......




chronic123 schrieb:


> Inzwischen hat sich ja sogar eine Bürgerinitiative gegen das projekt gebildet. Die linken wollen uns dazwischen funken.
> 
> Da gibts schon ein Vid auf YT zu.
> 
> Sry Gab es eins zu.......hab mal meine meinung zu besagtem video geschrieben jetz ist es weg.....



Jaja, die Linke und die Grünen.......
Wenn sie dem mündigen Bürger nichts verbieten können sind sie nicht glücklich.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (20. November 2013)

Es kommt wieder Bewegung in die Sache. Zumindenst von unserer Seite aus. Wenn du dich einbringen möchte schau mal in der IG vorbei hier im Forum.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=889


----------



## m-i-k-e (26. Januar 2014)

gerade eben darüber gestolpert : 



klingt ja traumhaft mit den strecken und dem lift, aber da das video schon was älter ist und auch hier im thread so nix mehr war wollte ich mal fragen ob einer von euch noch irgendwelche aktuellen news hat. (?)


----------



## rockbumper (26. Januar 2014)

Leider habe ich auch schon lange nichts neues mehr gehört. 
Ich hoffe das die Idee vom bikepark nicht in Vergessenheit gerät


----------



## m-i-k-e (27. Januar 2014)

vorallem der lift klingt gut.


----------



## chiefrock (27. Januar 2014)

Klingt alles Mega! Nur mangels Investoren wird da wohl nix draus. 
Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wirkungsgrad (27. Januar 2014)

Bon nem Kollegen der aus dem motorsportbereich kommt - hab ich gehört das die erlebniswelt sophienhöhe kommen wird - da der ADAC und schumacherkonsorten mitlerweilen hauptgeldgeber für die geplante Umlegung der neuen kartbahn sind und sie wiederum an die sophienwelt anknüpfen soll - hört man im Motorsport Metier ganz andere Winde bezüglich der Verwirklichung dergleichen.
Im weg steht nach meinem Hörensagen einzig und allein das kommunale zustimmen zur neuen kartbahn (bzgl.anfahrtswege Parkplätze u. Der gleichen) und somit der dazugehörigen sophienwelt! 

Ps:alle Angaben ohne Gewähr


----------



## MitchMG (27. Januar 2014)

http://www.motorsport-magazin.com/formel1/news-161081-schumacher-tilke-bauen-kartbahn-im-rheinland/

Scheint was dran zu sein........
Mal schauen wie es nun weiter geht. Wenn man unter Michael Schumacher Kartbahn Düren googlet kommt einige raus.......


----------



## chiefrock (27. Januar 2014)

MitchMG schrieb:


> http://www.motorsport-magazin.com/formel1/news-161081-schumacher-tilke-bauen-kartbahn-im-rheinland/
> 
> Scheint was dran zu sein........
> Mal schauen wie es nun weiter geht. Wenn man unter Michael Schumacher Kartbahn Düren googlet kommt einige raus.......



Artikel ist von Samstag, 26.01.2013


----------



## chiefrock (27. Januar 2014)

doppelpost


----------



## m-i-k-e (28. Januar 2014)

wenn ´´ Die Pläne bereits auf dem tisch liegen.´´ frage ich mich warum der bericht vom januar 2013 ist und ich noch immer keine konkreteren infos habe.
mhh ein fall für galileo mystery?


----------



## m-i-k-e (28. Januar 2014)

aha.... http://bergwelt-sophienhoehe.de/
auch mit ansprechpartner...


----------



## chiefrock (28. Januar 2014)

Na ja... das Internet hat ein mortz Gedächtnis.
Hier kannste Dich auf den wohl neuesten Stand bringen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/projekt-flowtrail-sophienhoehe.670377/

Grüße.


----------



## m-i-k-e (28. Januar 2014)

geht net


----------



## chiefrock (28. Januar 2014)

Check:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/s/sonstiges.258/

Dann auf die IG Flowtrail Spohienhoehe klicken.

Grüße.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (29. Januar 2014)

m-i-k-e schrieb:


> wenn ´´ Die Pläne bereits auf dem tisch liegen.´´ frage ich mich warum der bericht vom januar 2013 ist und ich noch immer keine konkreteren infos habe.
> mhh ein fall für galileo mystery?



Pläne gibt es schon seit 2012. Wir haben uns damals sehr dafür ins zeug gelegt, auch für ein tolles Indeland T-Shirt beim Video mitzuwirken, haben alternative Möglichkeiten aufgeführt Mountainbike strecken zu bauen um somit andere Investoren zu überzeugen dort weiteres aufzubauen. Leider bisher alles ohne Erfolg.
Da ich nun in Köln wohne und ich Anfang 2013 mit den "Planungen" dann ganz allein stand habe ich dann auch aufgehört mich darum zu kümmern. Das Problem ist einfach, dass alle wollen aber keiner den Bürokram machen will (was die größte Arbeit ist). Ich denke wenn sich einige wirklich wieder konkret damit beschäftigten und vernünftig und mit guten Argumenten auf die Politik zu gehen kann man wirklich was erreichen weil sich einfach keine Investoren finden.
In der IG hat ja schon jemand das Heft in die Hand genommen. Aber wenn er das alles auch allein machen muss dann wird das wieder nichts.
Mein Tipp noch. Holt die DIMB mit ins Boot. Ich war damals auch mit denen in Kontakt aber leider kam es nie zu ein Treffen weil einfach keiner zu den Treffen kam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wirkungsgrad (29. Januar 2014)

Ich kann ja mal den Vorstand von geländeFahrrad Aachen anhauen ob evtl. Bürokratische Unterstützung von ihrerseits möglich ist!?


----------



## AC-Stef (29. Januar 2014)

http://www.motorsport-magazin.com/formel1/news-161081-schumacher-tilke-bauen-kartbahn-im-rheinland/

Also eine Kartbahn ist wohl schon etwas weiter in der Plannung 

Gruß Stef


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (29. Januar 2014)

AC-Stef schrieb:


> http://www.motorsport-magazin.com/formel1/news-161081-schumacher-tilke-bauen-kartbahn-im-rheinland/
> 
> Also eine Kartbahn ist wohl schon etwas weiter in der Plannung
> 
> Gruß Stef



Der Artikel ist immer noch ein Jahr alt


----------



## Wirkungsgrad (29. Januar 2014)

Hab gerade.mit dem sohnemann von meinem Chef (fährt selbst 24 stundenrennen u. weis relativ gut bescheid was in der Motorsport Szene läuft )gesprochen zwecks der kartbahn -
Das Vorhaben die kartbahn an die sophienwelt anzukoppeln besteht nach wie vor -
Wie gesagt der ADAC u. Schumacher währen hauptgeldgeber der kartbahn sowie etliche anschließender Touristen Angelegenheiten was den Rest der sophienwelt betrifft ist noch immer kein Investor gefunden der den Mini Bruchteil den RWE sponsert ausgleicht zum ganzen.
Wie Junkie schon erwähnte sollten wir uns nun mal zusammen tun u. Evtl. Mit Hilfe von GFA die DIMB mit ins Boot holen -
Ich weiß die meisten von uns scheuen das bürokratische austauschen mit Behörden u. Dergleichen - aber ohne läuft's definitiv nicht.
Also Köpfe zusammenstecken o. Die Chance verpassen.


----------



## AC-Stef (29. Januar 2014)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Der Artikel ist immer noch ein Jahr alt


Stimmt aber in der Aachener Zeitung stand wohl die Tage etwas ähnliches


----------



## Bierschinken88 (29. Januar 2014)

Nichts für ungut, aber ich frag mich immernoch was die Megalomanie bei dem Dreckhügel soll?
Ein paar Trails, Wanderwege etc, das wäre schön, ja, aber "Bergwelt" ist kein Euphemismus, sondern Sarkasmus 


Ich bin da skeptisch, dass es einen Investor geben wird, der da Millionen reinpumpt, wenn RWE da nicht selbst gut reinbuttert.


----------



## Wirkungsgrad (29. Januar 2014)

Ja "bisschen" hochgesteckt sind die Ziele der Sophienwelt durchaus -17 millionen  um nen super turisten Neverland Hügel auszubauen !
mir geht's einzig u. allein um nen Flowtrail u. Downhillstrecke, wobei die Sophienhöhe ja an dem dafür angedachten Ort super Voraussetzungen bieten würde!
Und dafür braucht man keine utopischen 17 millionen, sondern Manpower , Genehmigungen ,Überzeugungskraft und fachmännische Unterstützung (IMDB) sowie guten Rat (GFA)  - und nach 3 Jahren liegen die Lines super ausgebaut fahrbereit vor Ort.
Nur wer hat die Ausdauer u. Leidenschaft mit Großkonzernen und Komunen langzeitatmige Gespräche 
zu führen u. ein Projekt in dieser Dimension in Angriff zu nehmen - wohl die wenigsten.
Mit viel Ergeitz u. erkämpften Genehmigungen lässt sich vorerst bestimmt was erreichen -
auch ohne Hotel und pipapo


----------



## m-i-k-e (2. Februar 2014)

Gut. Wäre-auch bei langweiligen Gesprächen- dabei.
also wann machen wir´s ?


----------



## Wirkungsgrad (4. Februar 2014)

Wenn sich noch paar leidensgenossen finden kann Mann ja mal die Köpfe u.Ideen zusammenstecken! 
Ich lass mal bei GFA um mithilfe anklingeln, mal kucken ob etwas bürokratische Unterstützung kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m-i-k-e (4. Februar 2014)

Super mach das schonmal.
Die sache mit Versicherungen und co. müsste man mit den Verantwortlichen (denke mal RWE und Stadt) besprechen, gerne auch persöhnlich.
Termin müsste man gucken, ob es gut ist wenn wir da mit 80 Leuten auftauchen weiß ich nicht.
Immerhin wollen wir ja keinen überrennen.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (4. Februar 2014)

m-i-k-e schrieb:


> ob es gut ist wenn wir da mit 80 Leuten auftauchen weiß ich nicht.
> Immerhin wollen wir ja keinen überrennen.



Du bist ja Optimistisch. Vor 2 Jahren kamen gerade mal 4 Personen zu einem Treffen. Davon war eine meine damalige Freundin und ein anderer wollte nur mal gucken was wir so besprechen. Unterm Strich waren wir dann zu zweit.

Aber hoffe bei euch klappt es ein wenig besser


----------



## eLw00d (4. Februar 2014)

Wirkungsgrad schrieb:


> Ich lass mal bei GFA um mithilfe anklingeln



Ließt bereits mit. 



TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Du bist ja Optimistisch.



Allerdings. Wir sind froh wenn wir so viele zu einer Mitgliederversammlung überreden können.


----------



## Jetpilot (4. Februar 2014)

Wirkungsgrad schrieb:


> Evtl. Mit Hilfe von GFA die DIMB mit ins Boot holen -
> Ich weiß die meisten von uns scheuen das bürokratische austauschen mit Behörden u. Dergleichen - aber ohne läuft's definitiv nicht.
> Also Köpfe zusammenstecken o. Die Chance verpassen.



Wir haben leider keinen Kontakt zur DIMB, bei uns ist das Projekt durch Einbezug der Lokalpolitik und der Behörden entstanden. Weil es sich hier aber um eine andere Situation handelt (offenbar muss keiner mehr von Umweltproblematiken überzeugt werden) würde sich die DIMB als größere Interessengemeinschaft mit überregionaler Tragweite (das war bei uns genau der Umgekehrte Fall, weil es sich um eine lokale Problemlösungsstrategie handeln sollte, nicht um etwas mit touristischem Wert) als Unterstützung anbieten.
Wir können euch auch sehr gerne Unterstützen, aber wir müssen das Ganze vorab einschränken, weil bei uns in diesem Jahr sehr viele neue Strukturen entstanden sind (umfassendes Vereinsangebot, außerdem bauen wir noch eine Stecke) die wir erstmal begleiten und festigen müssen. Außerdem planen wir intensiver in das Angebot im Bereich Düren/Vossenack einzusteigen und dort zu versuchen etwas zu bewirken. Ich mach das auch (leider, wirklich leider) nicht beruflich, sondern nebenbei und da ist die zeitliche Ressource natürlich auch irgendwo begrenzt.

Artikel über uns: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/12/02/ein-einblick-vereinsarbeit-im-radsport/


----------



## m-i-k-e (4. Februar 2014)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Wir haben leider keinen Kontakt zur DIMB, bei uns ist das Projekt durch Einbezug der Lokalpolitik und der Behörden entstanden. Weil es sich hier aber um eine andere Situation handelt (offenbar muss keiner mehr von Umweltproblematiken überzeugt werden) würde sich die DIMB als größere Interessengemeinschaft mit überregionaler Tragweite (das war bei uns genau der Umgekehrte Fall, weil es sich um eine lokale Problemlösungsstrategie handeln sollte, nicht um etwas mit touristischem Wert) als Unterstützung anbieten.
> Wir können euch auch sehr gerne Unterstützen, aber wir müssen das Ganze vorab einschränken, weil bei uns in diesem Jahr sehr viele neue Strukturen entstanden sind (umfassendes Vereinsangebot, außerdem bauen wir noch eine Stecke) die wir erstmal begleiten und festigen müssen. Außerdem planen wir intensiver in das Angebot im Bereich Düren/Vossenack einzusteigen und dort zu versuchen etwas zu bewirken. Ich mach das auch (leider, wirklich leider) nicht beruflich, sondern nebenbei und da ist die zeitliche Ressource natürlich auch irgendwo begrenzt.
> 
> Artikel über uns: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/12/02/ein-einblick-vereinsarbeit-im-radsport/



Klingt ja soweit echt super. Hilfe wäre natürlich Klasse.
Stellt sich jetzt nur die Frage was jetzt die nächsten konkreten Schritte sein müssten?

gruß


----------



## Wirkungsgrad (5. Februar 2014)

War mir fast klar das der GFA mitliest 
Das ihr alle Hände voll zu tun habt weiß ich natürlich - wird höchstwahrscheinlich bei euch auch nicht weniger - steht ja dieses Jahr noch einiges an (freerideline usw.)
Da ich ja selbst Mitglied ,im bauteam u. streckenpflege bin ist mir klar das ihr hierfür kurz angebunden seit. Das evtl. Unterstützung sich auf Tipps bezüglich Vorgehensweise beschränken würde ebenso.
Was aber schon viel bringen könnte - da das wie ich denke für die meisten hier ( mich einbezogen) Neuland ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wirkungsgrad (5. Februar 2014)

m-i-k-e schrieb:


> Klingt ja soweit echt super. Hilfe wäre natürlich Klasse.
> Stellt sich jetzt nur die Frage was jetzt die nächsten konkreten Schritte sein müssten?
> 
> gruß


Na auf jedenfall die anderen 78 leute mit ins Spiel bringen 

Tat-2-junkie glaub ich hatte ja schon mal kontakt zur DIMB.Das damals diskutierte währe natürlich interressant, was sich wahrscheinlich vorerst nur auf das nötigste beschränkt haben wird,oder? (kam ja noch zu keinem konkreten Treffen )


----------



## Jetpilot (10. Februar 2014)

Ich kenne die Situation bei euch leider nicht so gut, aber ich würde vorschlagen:

1.) Netzwerk schaffen: Eventuell über Facebook eine Gruppe einrichten und Leute einladen, die dann wieder Leute kennen und einladen. Zunächstmal da eine Ausrichtung finden und alles diskutieren/vorstellen. So hat das bei uns gut funktioniert.

1.a) Netzwerk verknüpfen: Organisationen wie die DIMB informieren was ihr da macht. Versucht möglichst euer lokales Netzwerk an ein größeres (z.B. einen Verband oder eine Organisation) anzuknüpfen. (Die Wortwahl von mir ist sehr zweckmäßig, ich weiß...)

2.) Treffen für Interessierte einrichten: D.h. alle die Informiert sind dürfen kommen. Wer schon online mitdiskutiert, wird ohnehin größeres Interesse an einem Weitergang der Sache haben, d.h. diese Leute werden später mit relativ hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit beim Projekt mitziehen. Von Kritikern nicht beirren lassen, manchmal sind das diejenigen die später am wertvollsten sind. Und: wählt euch die Leute sorgfältig aus. Es ist sehr wichtig, dass ihr miteinander klar kommt, wenn das ganze ernst wird, werdet ihr mit den selben Gesichtern über lange Zeiträume (in eurer Freizeit) zusammenarbeiten müssen.

3.) Mit den Ergebnissen der ersten Treffen an den Eigentümer des Grundstücks gehen und das ganze vorstellen: Gruppengröße, Interessenlage, Zielvorstellung etc. vorher klären und dann möglichst gut verkaufen. Wichtig ist auch, dass ihr da mit Leuten redet, die vom Mountainbiken nicht viel wissen, d.h. möglichst das vorstellen was für die von Relevanz ist. (Zahlen, Daten, Fakten und - am wichtigsten - Nutzen vorstellen)
Ähnliche Projekte (möglichst welche die erfolgreich sind) vorstellen. Auch abfragen was die sich von euch - wenn Interesse besteht - wünschen würden (Auftritt als Organisation, Verein, Rechtsverbindlichkeit usw.) Dann evtl. auch abschätzen was davon für euch ok ist. Auch wenn das jetzt eine sehr selbstbewusste Implikation an dieser Stelle ist: Ihr könnt von uns Statistiken von 2013 haben um Eindruck zu schinden. Schreibt uns einfach ne Mail an [email protected]

4.) Umsetzung (d.h. nach meinem Modell: Vereinsgründung) Es kann aber auch anders laufen, vielleicht wollen die das ja noch nichtmal, sondern lassen euch als Gruppe einfach so bauen. (So wie ich das aber kenne, werden die was greifbares vorziehen)

5.) Verein nach Gründung strukturieren und das ganze ans laufen bringen. D.h. einerseits die "harte" Struktur schaffen (Versicherung, Verbandszugehörigkeiten, Mitgliedsbeiträge: Alles was rechtsverbindlich ist sollte bis ins Detail klar sein. Das ist übrigens ein permanenter Prozess.) Möglichst schnell möglichst viel Wissen aneignen (d.h. Steuerrechtliche Grundlagen aneignen, dafür gibt es beim LSB Seminare).
Dann die "weiche" Struktr erschaffen, d.h. Vereinskultur. Wie ist der Vorstand aufgestellt? Was für Angebote wollt ihr für Mitglieder (von Mitgliedern) haben? Etc...

Soweit mein Vorschlag.


----------



## Wirkungsgrad (10. Februar 2014)

nice, du hast an mich gedacht !

Ordentliche Ansage - Ist devinitiv weit gefächert was nun hierbei zu tun ist.
Aller Anfang ist natürlich schwer !
Interessengemeinschaft gründen ist jedenfalls vorerst das sinnigste was ansteht -
Also sollte hier erstmal klar sein wer nun bereit ist seine Zeit dafür zu Opfern u. genügend Ambition hierfür aufbringen will !!!


----------



## MitchMG (11. Februar 2014)

Naja, die Punkte sind so ne Sache.
Man muß sehen, dass hier die Situation eine andere ist. Es geht hier ja nicht um eine "illegale" Strecke wo X Leute aus der Umgebung fahren und man das ganze gerne mit Hilfe der Stadt/Gemeinde legalisieren will.

Die Pläne sind da, die "Strecke" ist da, das ok ist da.
Praktisch ist alles vorhanden. Wir wollen ja nur auf die Gemeinde Niederzier bzw. RWE einwirken, das bestimmte Sachen vor dem großen Masterplan umgesetzt werden.

Wir hatten ja in MG so eine ähnliche Situation als die Stadt einen Dirttrack plante und an uns heran getreten ist.

Natürlich sehe es "seriöser" und "professioneller" aus, wenn nicht 1000 Leute bei der Gemeinde  anrufen und die Leute  da " nerven", sondern 1-2 Leute die zeigen, dass sie den, hmmmm wie soll ich sagen, richtigen Background haben und mit denen man  auch sinnvoll diskutieren kann.

Die sind ja auch nicht doof. Der Verweis auf WiBE ist ja da. Wenn die was machen wollen, dann holen die sich 3 Leute aus WiBe oder einem anderen Bike Park und ziehen das Ding in 2 Wochen hoch.
Da braucht es keinen Verein oder IG für. Stände ja sogar dem Gedanken einen Bezahl Park mit Investor im Wege.

Man kann sich da vorstellen und sinnvolle Ideen einbringen. Vielleicht wird man dann ernst genommen und noch zu 2-3 Themen gefragt.
Man kann auch vorbringen, dass solch ein Bikepark  auch ohne komplette Erlebniswelt ne tolle Sache wäre. Auch betteln, dass er vielleicht vorgezogen wird, noch bevor das gesamte Projekt steht.

Und wenn ich mir eben die Punkte mal vor Augen führe, den Projektplan studiere und sehe was dort eigentlich geplant ist, dann kann ich doch viele Punkte von Jetpilot´s Liste  doch direkt streichen.........


----------



## Wirkungsgrad (11. Februar 2014)

Wie Jetpilot ja schon erwähnte - hat er wenig Einblick auf die bestehenden Fakten !
Sind ja auch nur Tipps bezüglich seiner Erfahrungen aus dem Dreiländereck Projekt .
Das es sich hierbei auf vorläufige Lines belaufen würde und sowieso evtl. erst zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt (falls überhaupt da der ADAC ja gerade als Hauptgeldgeber für die Kartbahn etwas Angeschlagen ist  ) ein comerzieler Park sein wird ,wird wohl jedem einleuchten.
Wie du schon sagst wird eine geordnete Gemeinschaft die ordentlich vorbereitet an RWE rantritt bessere Aussichten haben etwas vorläufiges in Gang zu bringen .
Es geht ja einzig u. allein um ne Genehmigung paar fahrbare Lines zu zimmern - ne absicherung für RWE im Versicherungsfall sowie Haftungsfragen falls was auf dem Gelände passiert .
Und da denke ich ist eine IG mit registrierten Mitgliedern als Ansprechpartner für die RWE bestimmt relevant !


----------



## m-i-k-e (11. Februar 2014)

hi. Also ich denke auch mal das man nicht mit 1500 leuten zu einem termin auftauchen sollte (wir wollen ja nicht die stadt übernehmen).
allerdings wäre es ja nicht schlecht wenn sich mal ein paar von uns entweder persöhnlich treffen oder evtl. auch via live chat mal die sache besprechen (wir leben ja nicht in der steinzeit).
eine seite auf FB hoch zu ziehen dauert keine 10 minuten allerdings bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher ob das zu diesem zeitpunkt bereits das richtige ist (die bergwelt hat ja zudem auch schon eine).


----------



## MitchMG (11. Februar 2014)

Naja, ich war etwas  in der Dirt Bahn in MG  "beteiligt" und habe auch mit dem Gemeinderat in Düren gesprochen. Der gibt es aber eben auch nur weiter an Niederzier.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass fertige Planungen in der Schublade liegen und nur noch abgenickt werden müssen.
Biker können gerne hingehen und Vorschläge einreichen. So war es ja auch bei uns hier und wir wurden gefragt.
Aber mehr oder weniger nur um die Planungen und Zeichnungen ab zu nicken. Als wir sagten, dass ist aber nicht für MTB, sondern für BMX und das gibt es doch im Nachbarort und eigentlich fährt hier keiner BMX waren wir raus.

Deshalb halte ich die Euphorie mit IG, Verein gründen, das planen, schon mal die Genehmigung holen und die Strecke steht schon vorab für äußerst optimistisch.
Düren, Niederzier, RWE hat ja andere Pläne und die sind ja schon vorgestellt. Ich glaube auch kaum, dass man nicht schon Kontakt mit Winterberg hatte, wenn man die schon so erwähnt.

Sicher findet man Gehör in den Stadträten, wenn man vernünftig da Auftritt und ähnlich Projekte vorweisen kann und Vorschläge einbringt.

Nur dieses wir gründen eine IG, Verein und dann ziehen WIR den Bikepark schon mal vorab durch......... Ich glaube nicht, dass das der Plan der Leute dort ist, oder das sie dies unterstützen wollen.


----------



## m-i-k-e (11. Februar 2014)

ja könntest recht haben was das angeht.
hier hatten wir auch eine ähnliche situation mit der dirtline was das einreichen von plänen angeht, dass problem war nur das viele ideen entweder zu krass oder zu einfach waren.
so wurde am ende camp ramps mit dem bau beauftragt.

die pläne das ein park entstehen soll sind bestimmt schon da, nur weiß ich nicht ob es schon was konkretes zu den einzelnen strecken und dem verlauf gibt.


----------



## Wirkungsgrad (11. Februar 2014)

MitchMG ich denke du magst durchaus Recht behalten - da du ja auch anscheinend bereits dergleichen Projekte mitbegleitet hast !
Kann sein das man auf sture Konstrukte trifft u. nur zum abnicken herangezogen wird 
Das RWE bereits ihre konkreten Pläne u. geplanten Struktuierung schon vorab parat hat ist sicher,
das habe ich damals an der offiziellen Bekanntgabe der Machbarkeitsstudie mitbekommen . 

Nun nen Verein zu gründen halte ich auch für weit hergeholt ,doch zumindest ne Gemeinschaft an Interessierten zu konzentrieren (das reicht ja hier im IBC auch schon vorab ) die sich austauschen, informieren und das in soweit verfolgen um etwaige Chancen auf das mitwirken der Strecken zu ermöglichen für sinnvoll.

Jedenfalls schon mal gut das sich hier ein paar Leute austauschen das schafft Klarheit über Machbares


----------



## Jetpilot (13. Februar 2014)

Es kommt glaube ich darauf an, wie schnell ihr das haben wollt und was genau dort entstehen soll. Ich kann schwer einschätzen, ob solche Vorhaben wie die Bergwelt aktuell einen Boom erleben oder nicht. Themenparks waren glaube ich eher 90er, der Zeitgeist tendiert eher zu einer sehr individualisierten Freizeitgestaltung (Das Jack-Wolfskin Phänomen, Outdoor mit dem Flair ein echtes Abenteuer zu erleben, steht aktuell sehr im Trend, man bewegt sich von künstlich wirkenden Anlagen eher weg - zumindest ist das mein Eindruck)

Allerdings: Skigebiete und Bikeparks werden gut besucht und in den Alpenregionen entstehen immer mehr Bikeparks. Allerdings handelt es sich dabei eher um Projekte, bei denen eine existierende Infrastruktur schon genutzt wird (Liftanlage von Skigebieten) und die Investitionskosten daher sehr gering ausfallen (es geht ja zunächst nur um das Anlegen einer Strecke). Das Risiko/Chancenverhältnis (Investition zu erhofftem Ertrag) ist da also sehr gut.
Ich glaube, das liegt in diesem Fall einfach nicht vor und darum ist die Sachlage für Investoren auch sehr unklar, vielleicht wird deswegen auch keiner gefunden.

Was ihr denke ich also so oder so machen solltet, ist die IG Bikepark zu gründen. Welche Form das annimmt solltet ihr euch recht offen halten, aber es muss einem Investor irgendwie bewusst gemacht werden, dass Interesse an einer solchen Anlage besteht.
Wenn RWE oder die Stadt (wer ist denn da alles involviert?) das nicht gut genug können (weil ihnen vielleicht die Sachkenntnis fehlt? MitchMG hat das glaube ich schon angedeutet) dann müsst ihr an diese Stelle treten.

Facebook scheint mir da zur Gruppenbildung am geeignetsten zu sein, weil ihr so sehr schnell viele Leute erreichen könnt. Auch wenn es die Gruppe zur Bergwelt schon gibt: Macht eine neue auf, schließlich geht es auch um ein anderes Thema. Ihr, die hier schon so fleißig schreiben: Trefft euch doch schonmal vorab und entwickelt Ideen, was ihr da wollt.

Dass man das ganze - vor den Hintergrund der Bergwelt zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt - eh durch einen Kommerziellen betreiben und bauen lassen sollte, halte ich für richtig. Ihr habt, wenn ihr das ganze erfolgreich durchsteht, viel weniger selbst eingebracht (im Vergleich dazu, wenn ihr selber gebaut hättet), und das was ihr eingebracht habt (die Überzeugungsarbeit) zahlt sich dann maximal aus.
Vielleicht wäre es in eurem Fall darum auch klüger, es so aufzuziehen, dass ihr als Hauptaufgabe der IG die wirtschaftliche Seite des Mountainbikens nehmt. Die bauliche Ausgestaltung der Strecken zu diesem Zeitpunkt zu diskutieren, halte ich auch nicht für sinnvoll. Die wirtschaftlichen Chancen, könnten dagegen Investoren aufmerksam machen, wenn ihr sie gut vorstellt.

Das was ihr schon vorher bemerkt habt (keine 1000 Leute gleichzeitig) kann ich nur unterstreichen: Protagonisten sind bei dieser Sache wichtig. Die Leute, die sich da dann einbringen, müssen dann auch länger am Ball bleiben und sich untereinander (wenigstens nach außen) einig sein und auch so lange durchhalten bis die Sache gestalt angenommen und sich etabliert hat. Im Grunde würde ich das so verstehen: Am Anfang stehen die Leute für etwas, und zwar so lange bis die Sache für sich selbst stehen kann. Wer auch immer dort einsteigt, ihr seid das Gerüst. Wenn ihr fallt, fällt - wenn es schlecht läuft - alles mit euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wirkungsgrad (14. Februar 2014)

www.hundesportvereinniederzier.de/30.html


----------



## m-i-k-e (14. Februar 2014)

``Die Bergwelt Sophienhöhe kann dann ungehindert dort auch gebaut werden, auch erst einzelne Teile; später dann ein weiterer Ausbau´´... 
nur Baubeginn 2017-2020 klingt etwas kritisch.


----------



## Jetpilot (16. April 2014)

Gibt es zur Spohienhöhe Neuigkeiten?


----------



## Wirkungsgrad (16. April 2014)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Gibt es zur Spohienhöhe Neuigkeiten?[/QUOTE
> 
> Nada!
> Nichts dass ich wüsste!
> Läuft  auf der Stelle!


----------



## Jierdan (16. April 2014)

Schade! Woran hängt es? Das Areal wäre ja schon prädestiniert für sowas...


----------



## chronic123 (16. April 2014)

Hallo, zum thema verein kann ich mal die mitgliederzahlen vom Geländefahrrad aachen.ev nennen.wir sind fast 500!! die alle beitrag zahlen! sobald sich das rumspricht das auf der sophienhöhe einen downhillstrecke,freeride etc. ist geht da der mopp ab! Da bin ich fest von überzeugt. 
Mal abgesehen davon das ich da eh fast jedes we fahren gehe wenn ich nicht grad in aachen bin.


----------



## Jetpilot (18. April 2014)

chronic123 schrieb:


> Hallo, zum thema verein kann ich mal die mitgliederzahlen vom Geländefahrrad aachen.ev nennen.wir sind fast 500!! die alle beitrag zahlen! sobald sich das rumspricht das auf der sophienhöhe einen downhillstrecke,freeride etc. ist geht da der mopp ab! Da bin ich fest von überzeugt.
> Mal abgesehen davon das ich da eh fast jedes we fahren gehe wenn ich nicht grad in aachen bin.



Verein wurde in diesem Thread wegen der Rahmenbedingungen vorerst ausgeschlossen. Ich denke, wenn es kommerziell betrieben und gebaut wird, dann wäre das einfacher und schneller umsetzbar, dafür halt nicht so sehr in unserer Hand.


----------



## m-i-k-e (29. April 2014)

kommerziell wäre zwar was strecken wartung ausbau etc. angeht nicht schlecht.
allerdings wirtschaftlich schwierig (gewerbe zeitaufwand profit).
tja so wie es in aachen geregelt wird ist es zwar nicht umbedingt das gelbe vom ei aber eigentlich eine gute lösung.


----------



## DerElsdorfer (10. Oktober 2014)

http://www.ksta.de/aus-dem-kreis/so...elt--faellt-ins-wasser,16364862,28692560.html

Die Bergwelt Sophienhöhe ist nun definitiv Geschichte, die Wutbürger der Gemeinde Titz haben massiv zugeschlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerElsdorfer (10. Oktober 2014)

http://www.aachener-zeitung.de/loka...hoehe-bergwelt-plaene-sind-vom-tisch-1.927421


----------



## Wirkungsgrad (13. Oktober 2014)

Nun ob die kartbahn kommt o. Nicht, ist mir eigentlich völlig egal. 
Solange aber noch überlegt wird emissionsfreie alternativen (fahrrad ect.) als Tourismusmagnet zu schaffen - wie ja in deinem letzten Artikel eingeräumt wurde, ist ja noch ein Funken Hoffnung im Raum. 
Lieber mal im kleinen Anfangen u. Nicht die umliegenden Gemeinden direkt mit nem 17millionen Vorhaben zu überrollen (war ja schon zum scheitern verurteilt)


----------



## 2_Danger (15. Oktober 2014)

*Besonders interresant ist in dem o.a. Artikel die Aussage des Bürgermeisters von Niederzier :*
_Niederziers Bürgermeister spricht zudem von der Möglichkeit, mit dem Auto auf die Sophienhöhe fahren zu können, damit auch in ihrer Mobilität eingeschränkte Mitbürger einmal in den Genuss der Natur kommen können. Und auch eine kleine Gastronomie hält Heuser weiter für möglich. Erste Investoren für diese „kleine Lösung“ hätten sich bereits bei ihm gemeldet.

Sophienhöhe: Bergwelt-Pläne sind vom Tisch - Lesen Sie mehr auf:
http://www.aachener-zeitung.de/loka...t-plaene-sind-vom-tisch-1.927421#plx721969505_

_*Ich seh schon Kolonnen von Autofahrern die sich am Wochenende zum Gipfelrestaurant hochquälen. Das ist doch mal Naturnah!* _


----------



## Bierschinken88 (25. Oktober 2014)

Meine Fresse, was ein Mist...

Sollen se doch die versehrten mit nem RWE-Bomber da hochfahren zu festen Terminen, dann ist das kanalisiert.
Ansonsten hat man den ganzen Zirkus mit Castro und Co. doch am Indemann, nur wenige km weiter.
Unnötig.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. November 2014)

Warum solls euch auch besser gehen als uns hier mit dem Nationalpark !
Machen einen auf Naturschutz und Pflastern alles mit Teer und Gastronomie zu für die Silberlocken !
Hoffe das Problem löst sich irgendwann biologisch !


----------



## pratt (4. November 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> ... für die Silberlocken !
> Hoffe das Problem löst sich irgendwann biologisch !



Keine Sorge das Problem löst sich biologisch - wir bekommen Silberlocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2_Danger (4. November 2014)

pratt schrieb:


> Keine Sorge das Problem löst sich biologisch - wir bekommen Silberlocken



Ich hab schon keine mehr


----------



## Bierschinken88 (22. November 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> Warum solls euch auch besser gehen als uns hier mit dem Nationalpark !


Ja, et is Kappes.
Da kannse nur hoffen, dass die Biologie da nen Zahn zulegt.

Ich war heute in Bochum auf Halde Hoppenbruch, das is im vom Geläne das gleiche wie die Sophienhöhe, nur ist da ein Verein, der vom RVR unterstützt wird. Richtig gute Anlage mit 3 Strecken für die Shredderfraktion.

Ich hoff ja, dass das in Hürtgenwald ne schöne Nummer wird.
Dann muss ich mit den Silberlocken nich inner Rurtalbahn bis in die Eifel zuckeln um Spass zu haben.


----------



## MitchMG (22. November 2014)

Die Videos(2014er) aus Vossenack,  was ja da Hürtgenwald ist, sehen (leider) nicht überzeugend aus.......


----------



## Stemminator (23. November 2014)

Also die Strecken Bilder aus Hürtgenwald sehen schon sehr Vielversprechend und Professionell aus?!


----------



## MitchMG (24. November 2014)

Hast Du mal ne Seite und Bilder/Videos ?
Soweit ich weiß, ist die Strecke Hürtgenwald, die Strecke in Vossenack.  Und was man von Vossenack auf Youtube findet., auch Videos aus dem Jahr, sieht halt eher nach Kinder Buddelei im Wald aus, als nach   ordentlicher Strecke.
Oder das sind eben 2 verschiedene paar Schuhe......


----------



## Pornocchio (24. November 2014)

2_Danger schrieb:


> *Besonders interresant ist in dem o.a. Artikel die Aussage des Bürgermeisters von Niederzier :*
> _Niederziers Bürgermeister spricht zudem von der Möglichkeit, mit dem Auto auf die Sophienhöhe fahren zu können, damit auch in ihrer Mobilität eingeschränkte Mitbürger einmal in den Genuss der Natur kommen können. Und auch eine kleine Gastronomie hält Heuser weiter für möglich. Erste Investoren für diese „kleine Lösung“ hätten sich bereits bei ihm gemeldet._



Der Deutsche an sich, in der Mehrzahl zumindest, speziell aber der Würdenträger deutscher Herkunft, hat seinen Kopf so tief im eigenen Arsch, dass er eben nix mehr mitbekommt.

Hauptsache entschieden und reguliert im Sinne der Rentner, das jüngere Pack scheint grad mal existenzberechtigt zum Erhalt des einseitigen Generationenvertrags.

PS: Habe die Ehre und mit freundlichem Gruß,
Steuerzahler & Konsument Pornocchio, Deutschland


----------



## Stemminator (24. November 2014)

MitchMG schrieb:


> Hast Du mal ne Seite und Bilder/Videos ?
> Soweit ich weiß, ist die Strecke Hürtgenwald, die Strecke in Vossenack.  Und was man von Vossenack auf Youtube findet., auch Videos aus dem Jahr, sieht halt eher nach Kinder Buddelei im Wald aus, als nach   ordentlicher Strecke.
> Oder das sind eben 2 verschiedene paar Schuhe......



Die Videos werden mit dem Aktuellen vorhaben nichts zu tun haben. 
Aktuell werden dort 4 Strecken angelegt ( 2xDH, 1xFreeride + Jumpline & 1xSingletrail)

Bilder: https://www.facebook.com/NordeifelGravity


----------



## chiefrock (25. November 2014)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Die Videos werden mit dem Aktuellen vorhaben nichts zu tun haben.
> Aktuell werden dort 4 Strecken angelegt ( 2xDH, 1xFreeride + Jumpline & 1xSingletrail)
> 
> Bilder: https://www.facebook.com/NordeifelGravity



Na das sind doch mal sehr, sehr gute Neuigkeiten!
Grüße.


----------



## MitchMG (26. November 2014)

Bei mir spinnt FB immer auf der Arbeit und darum kann ich da nichts sehen und nicht schreiben.
Wie solle es denn dann mit Gästen sein ?
In Krefeld ist ja auch eine DH Strecke auf öffentlichem Grund, nix eingezäunt. Dennoch spinnt man da rum,  man darf nur als Vereinsmitglied drauf.......

Weiß jemand was dort im Hürtgenwald geplant ist ?


----------



## chiefrock (28. November 2014)

MitchMG schrieb:


> Weiß jemand was dort im Hürtgenwald geplant ist ?



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mtb-park-huertgenwald.730153/#post-12501150


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HD1968 (4. Oktober 2016)

Mich0r schrieb:


> http://www.aachener-nachrichten.de/...phienhoehe-Paragliding-und-Mountainbiken.html
> 
> Endlich mal etwas Sinnvolles. Jetzt bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass das Projekt, das ja lt. Quelle von Privatinvestoren finanziert wird, auch tatsächlich auf die Beine gestellt wird. Wäre eine Bereicherung für die Region und eine sinnvolle Ausnutzung dieses riesigen Berges, der dort einfach nur traumhafte Bergabsport Bedingungen bietet.
> 
> ...





chiefrock schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mtb-park-huertgenwald.730153/#post-12501150


----------



## HD1968 (4. Oktober 2016)

Hallo liebe Bikepark-Fans,

gibt es denn immer noch begeisterte Bikepark Anhänger, die es einfach nur genial finden würden wenn auf der Sophienhöhe (Raum Düren) ein Bikepark entstehen würde ? Also, ich bin gerade wieder mit einem Mitarbeiter von RWE Öffentlichkeitsarbeit dran solch einen tolle Sache auf die Beine zu stellen. Gerne hätten wir auch den Bikepark Designer Didi Schneider mit im Boot (Streckenbauer vom Bikepark winterberg). Man muss ja nicht gleich eine grosse Erlebniswelt auf dem tollen Hügel errichten. Glückliche Biker von Jung bis Alt sind doch auch was wert. Also wenn es Interessenten für solch eine Anlage (erstmal egal wie groß) gibt, bitte bei mir einfach per MAil melden. Oder auch gerne per Whatsapp Tel: 0173-2838320. Gerne auch über die Seite www.mountainbike-treff-kerpen.de antworten.
Bikergrüße aus Kerpen 
Heiko Dros


----------



## watzel (4. Oktober 2016)

Super Sache!
Ich bin gebürtiger Jülicher, wohne aber nun in Aachen und bin sehr engagiert im Vorstand des Geländefahrrad Aachens e.V. unseren kleinen feinen Bikepark kennen manche ja vielleicht.
Wenn es bei euch in eine heiße Phase geht, könnten wir euch bestimmt auch mal für Rat und Tat bzur Seite stehen.

Muss es denn gleich ein Bikepark mit Lift sein? Wäre natürlich der Hanner, aber auch schwer umzusetzen.
Habt ihr mal an ein Trailnetz gedacht, was rund um die Sophienhöhe führt?


----------



## HD1968 (4. Oktober 2016)

Hallo, 
es wird sich entscheiden in welchem Rahmen sich alles bewegt und ob überhaupt. Wenn da eben großes Interesse besteht, auch seitens von RWE einen netten RWE Power Bike Park zu errichten, hätten wir eben auch nichts dagegen. Eine Umfrage ergab, dass die wenigsten Biker im Bikepark Winterberg aus der Region dort kommen , sondern hauptsächlich aus dem Rhein - und Ruhr Gebiet. Ich denke es wäre mit Belgien und Holland ein großes Einzugsgebiet. Und Winterberg hat mittlerweile 30000 Bikebesucher in einer Bikesaison pro Jahr. Lassen wir uns überraschen.


----------



## watzel (4. Oktober 2016)

Hört sich gut an, gibt es denn schon Termine für einen runden Tisch?
Vielleicht könnten wir als Verein euch auch den Rücken stärken. Seit ihr auch schon mal an die Jülich Lokal Politik gegangen?


----------



## HD1968 (4. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,  das ganze war eigentlich schon vor 2 Jahren am großen Runden Tisch.  Die Erlebniswelt Sophienhöhe eben in großer Form. Für die kleine Version mus man jetzt eben mal abwarten.  Vielleicht lässt sich RWE dazu hinreissen es selbst in die Hand zu nehmen....


----------



## watzel (13. November 2016)

Gibt es hier schon irgendwelche Neuigkeiten?


----------



## HD1968 (13. November 2016)

Hallo ,  habe wieder einmal RWE kontaktiert aber es ist wohl noch in Bearbeitung . Manche Dinge dauern immer etwas länger. Biker nehmen da einfach die Schaufel in die Hand und beginnen . .


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (14. November 2016)

HD1968 schrieb:


> Hallo ,  habe wieder einmal RWE kontaktiert aber es ist wohl noch in Bearbeitung . Manche Dinge dauern immer etwas länger. Biker nehmen da einfach die Schaufel in die Hand und beginnen . .



Diese Antwort haben wir damals im Zuge der Bergwelt immer zu hören bekommen. Ich hoffe ihr habt da mehr Glück dieses mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HD1968 (14. November 2016)

Hallo , ich sammel auch gerne alle Kontakte die sich bei solch einer Aktion betätigen wollen. Denn wenn dann die grosse Nachfrage von RWE kommt kannn ich mit vielen aktiven Bikern trumpfen und argumentieren. Also mit bitte alle Kontakte gerne per Mail zukommen lassen .  [email protected] 
Lg Heiko


----------



## watzel (14. November 2016)

Also seid ihr schon fleißig am Schaufeln?
Um welchen Hang der Sophienhöhe geht es denn eigentlich?


----------



## Wittereus (18. November 2016)

Hallo da,

Ich Wohne bei Roermond und Ich Fahre viel im Wald rundum Aachen (Enduro/freeride/DH)
Meine bike Kumpel und Ich würden 100%ig begeisterd sein when eine Seilbahn so Nah an der Holländischen Grenze gemacht wird!
Also; wie stehts?


----------



## AC-Stef (8. Dezember 2016)

Naja in Sachen BIkepark mit Lift , ist wohl gerade Konkurenz in Hürtgenwald etwas im wachsen 

Ich glaube weiterhinnicht daran das auf der Sophienhöhe etwas entstehen kann , Sorry meine Meinung 

Gruß´Stef


----------



## spooky1980 (10. Dezember 2016)

Downhill/freerideparks gibt es ja eigentlich schon genug . Besser wäre ein Trailcenter so wie in England und USA das spricht mehr die breite Masse an .


----------



## AC-Stef (12. Dezember 2016)

ok das wäre natürlich ne Maßnahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## watzel (26. August 2017)

Gibt es zur der Sache noch irgendwelche Neuigkeiten?
Wird der Gedanke die Sophienhöhe für MTB'ler attraktiver zu gestalten hier von jemanden aktiv vorangetrieben?


----------



## Pooka1st (29. August 2017)

Das würde ich auch gerne wissen um mich anzuschließen! Würde mich freuen wenn es aktive Leute gibt, die Bock haben, den alten Treppendownhill wieder ordentlich zu machen!


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (30. August 2017)

HD1968 schrieb:


> Hallo , ich sammel auch gerne alle Kontakte die sich bei solch einer Aktion betätigen wollen. Denn wenn dann die grosse Nachfrage von RWE kommt kannn ich mit vielen aktiven Bikern trumpfen und argumentieren. Also mit bitte alle Kontakte gerne per Mail zukommen lassen .  [email protected]
> Lg Heiko



Vielleicht weiß er mehr


----------



## Pooka1st (30. August 2017)

Hab ihm vorgestern mal eine Mail geschrieben! 
Bis jetzt kam aber noch keine Antwort!


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (17. November 2017)

Vielleicht sollte man der Stadt Elsdorf/Düren und RWE mal diesen Zeitungsbericht vorlegen, um für legale gebaute Trails auf der Sophienhöhe zu werben.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## tt22 (17. Januar 2018)

Ich war dieses Wochenende seit langer Zeit Mal wieder auf der Sophienhöhe unterwegs. Ist echt sehr schade, dass aus dem Projekt nichts geworden ist.
Es gäbe dort so viel Potential. Im Nord-Westen könnte ich mir super ein Trailpark a la Brilon vorstellen.




Btw: falls sich jemand von euch dort auskennt und evtl. doch ein paar versteckte Trails kennt, wäre ich sehr für eine gemeinsame Tour zu haben. Gerne PN.

VG
Steffen


----------



## AC-Stef (17. Januar 2018)

war jetz auch schon länger nicht sort eigentlich gibts da nur einen gescheiten Trail und man kann die alten Treppen runter da liegen aber immer wieder bäume quer ..müsste man mal räumen  

Gruß Stef


----------



## Pooka1st (21. Januar 2018)

Ich war heute da und die alten Treppen sind frei gemacht worden! Der Trail war sogar gefegt  und es gibt keine Bäume die im Wege liegen! 
Im mittlerem Abschnitt ist jetzt sogar ein kleiner Gap! Den ich aber nicht gefahren bin! 
@Steffen für gemeinsame Touren bin ich gerne zu haben!


----------



## tt22 (11. Mai 2020)

Moin,
ich war nach langer Zeit Mal wieder an der Sophienhöhe unterwegs und habe was neues entdeckt.
Falls hier die "Erbauer" mitlesen, gerne Mal per PN bei mir melden.
Würde gerne unterstützen


----------



## Pooka1st (18. Mai 2020)

moin moin, ich gehöre zwar nicht zu den "Erbauern", bin jedoch oft dort und repariere hin nd wieder mal ein paar Sachen! Es ist nur der immerwährende Kampf gegen die Förster, die ständig die Wege blockieren!
Es wäre echt schön wenn man hier, mal neue Wege finden würde was auf die Beine zu stellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chronic123 (12. Juli 2020)

Hi, ich kenne den Spot dort auch. Die sophienhöhe hätte so unglaublich viel Potential. Eine Schande.Als ich das letzte Mal da war ist alles geblockt gewesen.

Gruß


----------



## BikeKrueger (17. August 2020)

Wenn die Hitze mal was zurück gegangen ist wollte Ich eigentlich mal hinfahren, aber scheint sich ja aktuell nicht wirklich zu lohnen. Echt schade.


----------

